# Tubo fluorescente 12v 40w



## alex__col (Abr 4, 2007)

Desde hace ya un par de meses he estado intentando hacer un circuito para una tubo fluorescente de 40w, he quemado todos los transistores 2N3055 que puedan imaginarse, he hecho todas las variantes posibles tanto en el circuito como en el transformador, y siempre termino quemando los transistores.

No se si es que yo soy un bruto de tiempo completo o no se que es lo que pasa, les PIDO EL FAVOR y me ayuden con esto, si me pueden explicar con plastilina se los agradecería, paso a paso haber si puedo resolver esto

http://www.ladelec.com/lamparafluorescente12v.htm
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/fluor40w/index.htm 

He utilizado estos dos planos, con sus respectivas indicaciones, pero no he tenido mas que una luz muy tenue 


Un caluroso abrazo desde Colombia, les agradezco sinceramente la ayuda que me puedan brindar. Les recuero con PLASTILINA y paso a paso………. Gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 4, 2007)

ante todo que fuente de 12 V estas utilizando?


----------



## alex__col (Abr 6, 2007)

estoy utilizando una bateria de carro


----------



## alex__col (Abr 6, 2007)

que pena no haber contestado antes, la verdad soy novato en esto de los foros y tambien en la electronica, mis conosimientos son bastante basicos, les agradesco toda la ayuda y paciencia posibles para resolver este circuito


----------



## Razorback (Abr 6, 2007)

Hola, encontre este circuito entre mis cosas, está en Ruso (creo...), pero tal vez te sirva o te de una idea nueva...Salu2.


----------



## alex__col (Abr 7, 2007)

la verdad el link no sirve, y pues como te muestro necesito algo muy sencillo pero funcional, gracias de todas maneras, la idea es poder resolver los dos que tengo en el primer enunciado del foro, les agradesco mucho su interes y ayuda.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 8, 2007)

Otra pregunta hiciste esto???



> Antes de encender este equipo debemos poner en fase el inductor. Esto consiste en conectar el tubo fluorescente a la salida y alimentar momentáneamente el sistema. Si el tubo no enciende deberemos invertir los dos alambres de la bobina osciladora (L1). Nuevamente probaremos y ahora si deberá encender. Si el sistema encendió de primera (antes de invertir los alambres, no será necesario tocar nada!).
> 
> Una vez ajustada la posición de la bobina L1 podremos quitar la resistencia limitadora de entrada (la de 2.2 ohms) y dejar el sistema alimentado directamente



creo que ahi esta el problemas


si le puedes sacar una foto al proyecto ayudaria


----------



## mcrven (Abr 8, 2007)

Hola a todos los concurrentes de este hilo.

Alex_col, el último post de capitanp contiene una respuesta muy acertada. Centrate en el circuito publicado por http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/fluor40w/index.htm y, SOBRE TODO, sigue al pié de la letra las instrucciones. La parte crítica de ellas te las insertó también capitanp muy acertadamente.

Para Razorback: Mire amigo, fíjese que el diagrama que expone está muy bueno, para un experto, claro está. Pero, también debe fijarse que alex_col, dice muy claramente ser un principiante muy básico. Si no ha podido hacer funcionar un circuito "muy sencillo", que sucederá con uno de la complejidad del que Ud. expuso.

Según creo, las reglas del foro indican que hagamos preguntas claras y que también respondamos con ajuste a las preguntas, fijándonos bién en cómo, qué y a quién respondemos.

Saludos a todos y, en especial a alex_col, suerte e inténtalo de nuevo que eso funciona.

mcr


----------



## alex__col (Abr 9, 2007)

les voy a ser sincero en algo, el tubo de 20W me funciona bien, el lio esta es en el de 40W ya que su luz es muy tenue y me quema los transistores, alli es donde necesito su ayuda.....


----------



## mcrven (Abr 9, 2007)

Oye Alex, centra tu atención sobre uno solo de los experimentos y utiliza todas las facilidades que hay en el foro, y toda la serie de técnicas representativas de que dispongas.

Ejemplo: incluye en el mensaje el diagrama del experimento que realizaste y, a la vez, tómale una foto donde se pueda ver claramente cómo lo ensamblaste.

Recuerda que los pequeños detalles hacen la gran diferencia.

Se han resuelto y aclarado muchas cosas de esta manera.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## alex__col (Abr 22, 2007)

Un cordial y caluroso saludo a toda la comunidad, espero me perdonen el no haber estado aquí antes, tuve unos quebrantos de salud, pero ya estoy mejor

Les agradezco por las respuestas al circuito, de tubo 12v 40w, también le agradezco al moderador por sus consejos, ya descubrí porque se quemaban los transistores, los dejaba desprotegidos en la base, aquí le mando un diagrama del circuito que yo he construido, espero me puedan indicar que le hace falta para que funcione bien.



Una de las cosas que necesito saber es si el tubo es de 4 bornes o de dos, si la línea que va a la base también esta conectada a la bobina de N300, mejor dicho, que es lo que tengo mal


----------



## mcrven (Abr 23, 2007)

Hola Alex, según veo utilizaste la bobina con devanados separados.
El diagrama que muestras, es de "ladelec". Pero. la bobina que estás mostrando, corresponde con la propuesta por "pablin".

En realidad eso no debería ser problema, solo que, en cualquiera de los dos casos, estaría bién que tomaras como referencia la forma de construir la bobina, que te indican en "pablin". La posible diferencia de espiras, tampoco es problema, así que utiliza las mismas recomendaciones para este detalle también.

Lo que podría ser problema, según veo, seria la polarización del transistor, o sea, las dos resistencias que, en el diagrama dicen ser de 1,5 Kohm y 180 ohm, mientras que en tu dibujo dicen ser de 1 Kohm y 180 ohm, respectivamente. Te sugiero que sustituyas la R de 1,5 Kohm por un potenciometro de 5 Kohm, al cual, en un extremo le soldes una R 470 ohm de la cual, el extremo restante, lo conectes a +12V y el centro lo conectas a la bobina de realimentación.

Antes de encender, colocas el cursor del potenciometro en el centro del recorrido. Enciendes y lo mueves hacia uno y otro lado hasta lograr el más alto brillo popsible.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## alex__col (Abr 23, 2007)

voy a segir las recomendaciones, depronto me demore un poco en contestar como me fue

gracias a toda la comunidad.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 24, 2007)

Alex, me olvidé responder tu segunda pregunda: los contactos del tubo se unen, en cada lado, dejandolos como si fuese un solo contacto.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## fran_14 (May 5, 2007)

hola quisiera presentarles este circuito q me ah dado muy buen resultado!!!!!es para recomendar
!!!!!
pero tengo una pregunta!!!!!si le hago otro bobinado de 450 espiras sobre las anteriores lograra mas potencia e prendera con mas brillo¿?¡
por favor una respuesta

franco
les dejoo el adjunto


----------



## pepechip (May 5, 2007)

tal vez te interese saber que el circuito que tu necesitas es comercial, y lo venden en almacenes de electricidad.


----------



## Nico17 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hola alex yo he hecho el circuito que esta en pablin que tu muestras aca y funciono a la perfeccion! tambienmis conocimientos son basicos se me qemo un transistor tambien! la cosa es que el transistor deve estar recontra disipado yo lle puse un disipador GRANDE y un ventiladorcito de esos de computadora para que no se queme y..... Funciona! te dejo una foto de la bobina asi te fijas.


----------



## fran_14 (Ago 14, 2008)

bueno a mi ese circuito me ha funcionado de lo mejor la verdad
perfeeecto! cn un tubo de 17w (creo), de 10!
espero q lo ensamblen.
saludos!

con mas bobinados del secundario brillaria mas?
agradezco su respuesta desde ya


----------



## michon (Ago 15, 2008)

bueno  yo lo arme de pablin me salio muy bien ahora quiero hacerlo pero a 24 voltios en 20 watts esoero su respuesta  graciaa


----------



## michon (Ago 15, 2008)

bueno con respecto al diagrama mencionado el de 12 voltios lo arme pero con el tip3055 buen disipador eso si calenta demasiado muy fuerte alumbra pero como dicen con este nuevo diagrama pero con tubo de 20 y otro calibreel anterior era con el calibre para el primario era el numero 18 60 espiras. Para el oscilador numero 26 13 espiras y para el secundario alambre numero 26 450 espiras con el transistor tip3055 
una pregunta yo quiero hacerlo a 24 voltios diganme  como hago para 24 voltios pero a 20 watts  greacias de antemano


----------



## hipatetik (May 11, 2009)

michon dijo:
			
		

> bueno con respecto al diagrama mencionado el de 12 voltios lo arme pero con el tip3055 buen disipador eso si calenta demasiado muy fuerte alumbra pero como dicen con este nuevo diagrama pero con tubo de 20 y otro calibreel anterior era con el calibre para el primario era el numero 18 60 espiras. Para el oscilador numero 26 13 espiras y para el secundario alambre numero 26 450 espiras con el transistor tip3055
> una pregunta yo quiero hacerlo a 24 voltios diganme  como hago para 24 voltios pero a 20 watts  greacias de antemano



Hay un circuito en este foro (alguien lo hizo ademas de mí) que anda hasta fluorescentes de 18W (supongo que a 20W andará tambien). Usa un 555, un BDX54C (se puede usar un IRF840 Mosfet si queres mas rendimiento o manejar mas potencia) y también un transformador de 12V 1A (creo) a 220 puesto al reves. Todo oscilando a 470hz Buscalo que está. 

Con respecto a los 24V, como no consume mucha corriente para 20W, podrias ponerle un 78L12 en la alimentacion asi te da 12V para el sistema aunque lo alimentes con 24V

El diagrama de bloques sería algo asi:   24V--->78L12-->12V DC--->Circuito: 555--->Transistor--->12V-220 Trafo--->Fluorescente

Fijate aca, a mi me anduvo para 18W, 2W no creo que hagan mucho cambio...

http://tinet.org/~sje/iluminacion/fluorescente.htm


----------



## Tomasito (May 11, 2009)

No miré el circuito, pero no puede ser fuente de problemas que en colombia al usarse 110v, son tubos de 110v, y el circuito está diseñado para los de 220v?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2009)

Si no me equivoco , creo que los tubos para 110 o 220 V son los mismos , sólo se especifica la potencia en watts . Lo que cambia es el balastro o reactancia !

saludos !


----------



## Tomasito (May 11, 2009)

Que yo sepa, si ponés un tubo de 110v en un equipo para 220v, te va a durar bastante poco.
No sé cómo será con balastos electrónicos, pero con los convencionales he visto que pase eso, con unas máquinas suizas que llevaban tubos de 220v, y estaban en mexico, y les ponian tubos de 110v y no duraban nada. La solución: Comprar tubos de 220v.


----------



## fernandob (May 12, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Que yo sepa, si ponés *un tubo de 110v *en un equipo para 220v, te va a durar bastante poco.
> No sé cómo será con balastos electrónicos, pero con los convencionales he visto que pase eso, con unas máquinas suizas que llevaban tubos de 220v, y estaban en mexico, y les ponian tubos de 110v y no duraban nada. La solución: Comprar tubos de 220v.



confundis el texto de dosmetros, leelo tranquilo que fue claro .
el tubo es el tubo.........20w ...30w....40w........
tubo flurescente .

otra cosa es el ssitema de encendido , reactancia y arrancador o arranque electronico .

para un artefacto de 12vcc o uno de 110vca o uno de 220vca se usa el mismo tubo .


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2009)

No se cuál hiciste de Pablin , pero es sencillo , si es de transformador convencional , solo tenés que poner uno del doble de voltaje . O sea que si es de 6Vca , ponés de 12Vca , si es de 6 + 6 , ponés 12 + 12 , y si es ferrita bobinada , simplemente duplicás las espiras de la parte del primario. Si te quedan dudad , indicanos cuál usaste y lo vemos específicamente . 

Igual te pongo uno de 20W para 12 o 24 V.

Suerte!


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2009)

hipatetik dijo:
			
		

> michon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Que yo sepa, si ponés un tubo de 110v en un equipo para 220v, te va a durar bastante poco.
> No sé cómo será con balastos electrónicos, pero con los convencionales he visto que pase eso, con unas máquinas suizas que llevaban tubos de 220v, y estaban en mexico, y les ponian tubos de 110v y no duraban nada. La solución: Comprar tubos de 220v.


Si vas a una casa de electricidad y pedis tubos de 220V se te van a reir mucho... los tubos NO tienen tension de trabajo, esto depende de la reactancia   

Y para el del tema que quiere el circuito para 24V pone el doble de vueltas en el primario y listo.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Mantengamos entre todos el nivel de escritura, por favor.
> "C**ar de risa" es lo mismo que "reir mucho", pero la segunda suena mejor.
> Gracias por entender.


----------



## hipatetik (May 12, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> hipatetik dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hipatetik (May 12, 2009)

armate el de pablin de la bobina de nucleo de ferrita (el de 40W) y mandale 24V de alimentacion, y ya fue, si explota explota...


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2009)

Che flaco para decir cosas equivocadas mejor no digas nada... de los circuitos de pablin hay algunos que con duplicar la cantidad de vueltas del primario ya està... no sè bien de cual hablàs vos...



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Lo mismo que hace algunos mensajes te puse: Por favor ayudemos a mantener cierto nivel en los textos de todos. Gracias.


----------



## hipatetik (May 12, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Che flaco para decir cosas equivocadas mejor no digas nada... de los circuitos de pablin hay algunos que con duplicar la cantidad de vueltas del primario ya està... no sè bien de cual hablàs vos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de pablin funciona con el doble de vueltas sí, pero yo hablo de ESTE circuito http://tinet.org/~sje/iluminacion/fluorescente.htm modificado. *ESTE CIRCUITO en ESTA DIRECCION*: http://tinet.org/~sje/iluminacion/fluorescente.htm 


Con respecto al circuito que nuevamente aclaro por si alguien no leyo o se confunde: http://tinet.org/~sje/iluminacion/fluorescente.htm 

Lo probe recien con un MOSFET (en vez del NPN) y anda. A 24V. El 555 protegido con un 7812. Solo el 555. La parte del MOSFET lo puse directo a los 24V para que conmute a ese voltaje. Use un tubo de 18W. Imagino que para 20W andará también.

Se entiende?


Haciendo analogías , hay varios circuitos de inversores DC-AC (los que elevan a 220V) que SOLO para la parte osciladora usan un 7812 ( para trabajar a menos voltaje en la parte osciladora) u otro regulador, y para los MOSFET de salida y el punto medio del bobinado secundario del transformador (invertido) usan 28Vo 48V directos de una bateria. Espero que entiendan lo que estoy diciendo... no es nada nuevo... El del fluorescente(el que puse yo) de alguna manera también es un inversor dc-ac
Por ejemplo, en este inversor DC-AC (de 12,28 o 48 DC a 220 CA)  aquí se ve como el circuito oscilador anda con un 7812 y la salida (a MOSFETs) anda a 12V, 28V o 48V DC: 
http://web.telia.com/~u85920178/power/invert1_00.htm
FIN de la analogia.


Se entiende? La idea es mantener en un voltaje seguro al oscilador. Solo al oscilador. (en este caso el 555)

(Si alguien se confundio con la analogia, ignórela, y pase a lo siguiente):

Nada mas gente, anduvo mi fluorescente. Aunque bueno, debe estar equivocado si funciona...jajajaj

Nos vemos, no monopolizen el foro...de buena voluntad.jajaja.
adios!


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2009)

"Nada mas gente, anduvo. Aunque bueno, debe estar equivocado si funciona... jajajaj"
 Si.. jajaj la ignorancia te va a matar... estudià un poco mas! si te anduvo sin modificar la cantidad de vueltas hay dos opciones: o te dura poco o sos un MENTIROSO y ni siquiera lo armaste... saludos.


----------



## hipatetik (May 12, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> "Nada mas gente, anduvo. Aunque bueno, debe estar equivocado si funciona... jajajaj"
> Si.. jajaj la ignorancia te va a matar... estudià un poco mas! si te anduvo sin modificar la cantidad de vueltas hay dos opciones: o te dura poco o sos un MENTIROSO y ni siquiera lo armaste... saludos.



¿Qué vueltas? Si es un transformador ya armado (y no es de 5V como en el esquema)! No es una ferrita bobinada como el de pablin! Lee bien lo que dice del circuito! No hay que bobinar nada, solamente conseguir el transformador adecuado (que yo lo tengo)


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Lo mismo que hace algunos mensajes te puse: Por favor ayudemos a mantener cierto nivel en los textos de todos. Gracias.


[/quote]
Si? y en cuanto a al nivel de los conocimientos que ?!  ops:  No hay que inventar cosas, hay dar opiniones pero con FUNDAMENTOS y CONOCIMIENTOS sobre lo que se habla.
Me refiero a cosas como esto:
"armate el de pablin de la bobina de nucleo de ferrita (el de 40W) y mandale 24V de alimentacion, y ya fue, si explota explota"


----------



## hipatetik (May 12, 2009)

A toda esta discusion que armamos me pregunto si el muchacho que quería hacer andar el fluorescente a 24V (creo que era michon) lo habrá podido hacer de alguna manera...


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2009)

hipatetik dijo:
			
		

> fernandoae dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es lo mismo cuando hablo de cantidad de vueltas es lo mismo que decir "la tensiòn del secundario"


----------



## hipatetik (May 12, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Cacho dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> > Lo mismo que hace algunos mensajes te puse: Por favor ayudemos a mantener cierto nivel en los textos de todos. Gracias.


Si? y en cuanto a al nivel de los conocimientos que ?!  ops:  No hay que inventar cosas, hay dar opiniones pero con FUNDAMENTOS y CONOCIMIENTOS sobre lo que se habla.
Me refiero a cosas como esto:
"armate el de pablin de la bobina de nucleo de ferrita (el de 40W) y mandale 24V de alimentacion, y ya fue, si explota explota"[/quote]

Fue una expresión del momento porque al que pidio lo de 24V le ofrecieron varias alternativas viables para lo que pedía, pero al final ni el sabia lo que pedía, no tomes en cuenta ese comentario. Lo del doble de vueltas está claro. Y es obvio que lo de pablin si no le cambias las vueltas no sirve para los 24V que pide. Espero que el que pedia originalmente el fluorescente a 24V no haya hecho eso...

Che viste el circuito del 555?  Muchos lo hicieron en 12V en este foro (como el original). Bueno, yo probe con otro transformador mas grande y un MOSFET IRF840 a la salida, y al doble de voltaje en la fuente, y anda (el 555 con un regulador). Un poco fue siguiendo las indicaciones de las pruebas que dice en la página en donde está el circuito. Basicamente eso. La teoria aca debe ser similar. Aunque a mi se me ocurrió experimentar de una con lo que tenia a mano...


Algo mas, no me gusta bobinar mucho (por eso me gusta el circuito del 555 y el transformador comprado)...

Que no haya rencores y sigamos participando y ayudandonos entre todos  en el foro. Un saludo.


----------



## hipatetik (May 12, 2009)

Ya que estoy, una opinion quiero saber, si lo hiciste al de pablin, el que usa 2n3055. No calienta mucho el 2n3055? Se podrá poner otro TR? la forma de la capsula To-3 me irrita al pensar en colocarlo aislado en el soporte metálico del tubo. Gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2009)

Entonces seamos amigos jeje.
Yo digamos que no confìo mucho en los circuitos de pablin porque hay varios que tienen errores... pero armè uno de los inversores para fluorescentes (antes tenìa unos peces y como donde vivo no conseguia los tubos esos "para peces y plantas" lo pedì por internet y cuando llegò tenìa uno de los filamentos cortados asi que decidì usar un circuito de esos, ya que no necesitan los filamentos) pero a pesar del disipador a las pocas horas el transistor morìa... despues de varios transistores quemados me cruzè con un artìculo donde se hablaba de los componentes falsificados y vi una foto similar a los que yo tenìa... cuando los abrì descubrì el problema  asiq es probable que usando transistores de calidad el circuito funcione bien.

Y despuès de haber probado varios circuitos me quedo con estos:


----------



## hipatetik (May 13, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Entonces seamos amigos jeje.
> Yo digamos que no confìo mucho en los circuitos de pablin porque hay varios que tienen errores... pero armè uno de los inversores para fluorescentes (antes tenìa unos peces y como donde vivo no conseguia los tubos esos "para peces y plantas" lo pedì por internet y cuando llegò tenìa uno de los filamentos cortados asi que decidì usar un circuito de esos, ya que no necesitan los filamentos) pero a pesar del disipador a las pocas horas el transistor morìa... despues de varios transistores quemados me cruzè con un artìculo donde se hablaba de los componentes falsificados y vi una foto similar a los que yo tenìa... cuando los abrì descubrì el problema  asiq es probable que usando transistores de calidad el circuito funcione bien.
> 
> Y despuès de haber probado varios circuitos me quedo con estos:



Si, pablin tiene muchas cosas mal, hay uno de fluorescente en pablin que los 2n3055 se queman al rato, y el de la ferrita armada calienta el 2n
 respecto a los transistores, tengo unos 2n3055 viejos (tendran unos 20-18 años) y los demas "nuevos"... y los viejos son mas pesaditos que los nuevos, ¿sera indicio de faked transistor? Esta lleno de falsificaciones.jaja. Una anécdota: con un amigo armamos un amplificador de 60W con 2N3055. Con los transistores "viejos" que tenia, andaba bien; con los que compramos "nuevos", se cocinaron enseguida... 

Ese que tengo con el 555 me anda, pero si no pones el transformador que va (osea, el que tenga el bobinado correcto en el primario) se quema el transistor de salida rápido. Yo le puse otro transistor (el mosfet que mencionaba) y otro transformador, pero no deja de ser un circuito muy simple.

Me bajo los archivos...


----------



## Cacho (May 13, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Cacho dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que precisamente esa es la gracia del foro. Cada post no pretende ser una cita enciclopédica _per se_. Lo interesante es el debate y la conclusión a la que se arriba.
El debatir nunca es malo, siempre que se haga dentro de términos de cordialidad. Si en vez de decir "Lo que posteaste es una imbecilidad" se dice que lo que posteó "tiene errores" y en ambos casos se dan los argumentos, en el segundo serán leídos como información. En el primer caso, serán tomados como burlas o ataques.

Por eso el tono cordial en las respuestas es útil y necesario.
Confío en que entenderás mi punto.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 13, 2009)

hipatetik dijo:
			
		

> fernandoae dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## michon (May 13, 2009)

bueno si no confias en los circuitos de pablin no le eches mas leñaal fuego deja  eso aca estamos para ayudarnos no para buscar pelea


----------



## fernandoae (May 13, 2009)

Igual los errores en Pablin son la mayoria bastante obvios... un ejemplo:


----------



## hipatetik (May 13, 2009)

Muchos circuitos de pablin no andan o tienen errores de diseño (como el que postearon) entre ellos, un amplificadorf de 260W, un receptor VHF, y otros mas que despues de probarlos varias veces, nunca me anduvieron. Muchos de esos circuitos andan dando vueltas por ahi. Es interesante entender como funcionan antes de armarlos, porque viendo el esquema en detalle uno se da cuenta si hay algo pifiado o no. Por ej, en este amplificador de supuestamente 260W RMS que les comentaba, las R de 5W de salida de los TR de potencia figuraban como de 47R, pero en otro lugar en el mismo esquema figuraban con .47R (0,47R) ...Igual el esquema de ese amplificadorf que les digo tenian otros asuntos con el Bias, los transistores elegidos de salida (eso de que era de 260W era medio sospechoso...) y no recuerdo que mas y con un amigo nos gastamos bastante plata y no anduvo... de ahi los circuitos de  pablin los tome "con pinzas". 
Antes de intentar alguno de esos circuitos, creo que que siempre es bueno tratarlos en el foro para ver como les fue a otros armandolos si les anduvo o no...o si hay errores en los esquemas  y bueno sino a estudiar los esquemas, simular y probar...
Saludos gente.


----------



## michon (Mar 30, 2010)

[bueno con respecto al circuito de 24 voltios no hay busque que te busque no se encuentra el diagrama respectivo por este medio un amigo que tenga ese diagrama para hacerlo  okey


----------



## jorger (May 6, 2010)

michon dijo:


> [bueno con respecto al circuito de 24 voltios no hay busque que te busque no se encuentra el diagrama respectivo por este medio un amigo que tenga ese diagrama para hacerlo okey


 
Te lo tenemos que dar todo remascado?
No puedes poner un poco de tu parte y averiguar por tí mismo como hacer que funcione a 24v?.
Pon un poco de tu esfuerzo..
A base de probar, modificar y razonar se aprende.
Un saludo.


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola, estoy armando el circuito del bdx54 y por ejemplo con los trafo de primario 220, y secundario 9v 500 ma o 6v 500 ma enciende un tubo de 8w (con el de 6 enciende muchismo mejor) no asi un tubo de 20w, probe varios trafos hasta y con uno de secundario de 6v 1 amp enciende perfecto hasta uno de 36w pero se quema el primario (la parte de 220) y con los de secundario 12v sea el amperaje que sea a duras penas enciende, de que amperaje usan para un tubo de 20w y voltaje me recomiendan (de 5,5v o 5v no consigo donde vivo)? o es que tiene poca ganancia el transistor? ya que con un 2n3055 enciende perfecto uno de 36w con un trafo de 220, 6v 500ma y de 12v 500ma, perdon por tantas preguntas juntas pero tengo varios bdx54 dando vueltas y el resto de materiales y los quiero usar, un saludo y gracias


----------



## zopilote (Oct 16, 2010)

Los transformadores de ferrita ofrecen mejores ventajas en la construccion de  circuitos para fluorocentes a 12V, les mando estos apunte que tengo para los campistas.


Etolipoz
--------


----------



## Tavo (Ene 26, 2011)

Tengo una calentura que ni se imaginan... :enfadado: :enfadado:

Hace tiempo (varios meses) había hecho el inductor del circuito de pablin, hablo de este.







Y hoy a la mañana se me ocurrió terminarlo de una buena vez. Me puse a diseñar un impreso, para que quede todo bien prolijo, imprimo, saco fotocopias, corto la placa virgen... *Y SE ME CAE EL INDUCTOR AL SUELO!! WTF!?* (ya estaba listo para montar)...
Que material de m*****, más delicado, se partió al medio... 

No lo puedo creer... Ahora me re pinché. Se va todo a la re #"$"%!"#

Saludos.
PS: Me quiero re matar! Ni ganas de bobinar las 450 espiras de nuevo!! :enfadado:
PS2: Ese circuito funciona. El transistor calienta, está bastante exigido, pero bien disipado no hay problemas.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 26, 2011)

Tranquilo Tavo, es parte de las leyes de Murphy, imaginate que si edison al primer tropezon hubiera echo lo que tu? todavia, tal ves nos iluminaramos con velas, lamparas de aceite etc, no hubieren existidos los tubos de vacio, la electrónica no se habria iniciado aún, y ni pensar en PC, TV's Celus etc etc...
Cuantos intentos hizo para obtener su lámpara incandescente?, cuantas veces habran echo un bombillo y ese se cayo, o el asistente que lo llevaba tropezo y se hizo trizas, y empezar de nuevo, és más complicado hacer una ampolla de vidrio que hacer tu bobina de nuevo, no te detengas sigue adelante, vence a la adversidad y no caidas de rodillas delante de ella, esto sera solo una anecdota que contaras luego de mostrar tu trabajo funcionando y mostrara que el camino no fue fácil, pero hubo una ferrea voluntad de llegar al final....

Adelante!!! no claudiques ahora


----------



## fredd2 (Ene 26, 2011)

jajaja, que bajon a veces pasa eso que tenes todo tirado, lo encendes uniendo cables o cosas por el estilo y cuando lo queres poner todo prolijo lo rompes! y por hay estuvo meses haciendo equilibrio al borde de una mesa! si queres armarte otro yo arme este que te dejo en el link con muy buenos resultados.Saludos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nte-12v-transformador-ocupo-42566/#post388720


----------



## Tavo (Ene 26, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Tranquilo Tavo, es parte de las leyes de Murphy, imaginate que si edison al primer tropezon hubiera echo lo que tu? todavia, tal ves nos iluminaramos con velas, lamparas de aceite etc, no hubieren existidos los tubos de vacio, la electrónica no se habria iniciado aún, y ni pensar en PC, TV's Celus etc etc...
> Cuantos intentos hizo para obtener su lámpara incandescente?, cuantas veces habran echo un bombillo y ese se cayo, o el asistente que lo llevaba tropezo y se hizo trizas, y empezar de nuevo, és más complicado hacer una ampolla de vidrio que hacer tu bobina de nuevo, no te detengas sigue adelante, vence a la adversidad y no caidas de rodillas delante de ella, esto sera solo una anecdota que contaras luego de mostrar tu trabajo funcionando y mostrara que el camino no fue fácil, pero hubo una ferrea voluntad de llegar al final....
> 
> Adelante!!! no claudiques ahora




Muchas gracias Panda por tu consejo... Te lo agradezco sinceramente..
Está bien, como decís, voy a tener que bobinar de vuelta.. 

A la nochecita, posteo los resultados del m*** tubo fluorescente funcionando como corresponde. A mi no me va a ganar.

Gracias Hugo, un abrazo.


----------



## jorger (Ene 26, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Hace tiempo (varios meses) había hecho el inductor del circuito de pablin, hablo de este.
> 
> Me puse a diseñar un impreso, para que quede todo bien prolijo..


No merece la pena poner tanto empeño en un circuito que te va a durar 2 semanas como mucho.



> imprimo, saco fotocopias, corto la placa virgen... *Y SE ME CAE EL INDUCTOR AL SUELO!! WTF!?* (ya estaba listo para montar)...


Cosas como esa son las que me quitan las ganas de hace cualquier cosa.Te entiendo.Me ha pasado varias veces que se me cae un transformador recien bobinado al suelo y es para tirarse de los pelos en ese momento.



> Ese circuito funciona. El transistor calienta, está bastante exigido, pero bien disipado no hay problemas.


A ese circuito el calcuclo un rendimiento del 15% .El transistor se calienta sin venir a cuento, y ni hablar de los picotazos de tensión que le llegan.Con esto, el circuito te durará 2 semanas si tienes suerte.Ese circuito es candidado a ser el peor inversor para fluorescentes, lo digo en serio.

Si quieres algo que no desperdicie tanta energía y te dure mucho tiempo, te propongo (siento ser tan pesado, pero es un circuito que realmente vale la pena para muchas aplicaciones) el driver ZVS.Si, ese que usa tanta gente (yo entre ellos) para los flybacks.

Es solo un consejo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 26, 2011)

Bueno, gracias por tu respuesta Jorge.. Es bueno que me des tu opinión y punto de vista, al menos ahora se que NO tengo que armar ese circuito.

Entonces voy a hacer el que decís vos, pero ¿Podrías poner un enlace al circuito?

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Jorge.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2011)

la verdad muchachos, los he leido........
que pavotitos  !!!!!! 
ojo, se lso digo con amor !!! 

desde uno que esta quemando 3055 hace un mes hasta otro que pone circuitos complicados.


hace un tiempo un usuario de este foro "piola" hizo algo interesante.
pero al parecer no lo vieron como una leccion, no ......solo copian y piden ............lamentable.

este colega, no recuerdo ni el tema compro una placa , un aparato que hacia lo que queria y saco el esquema (tecnologia "choreo" inversa) .
y vino aca con dudas y el esquema .

hay lamparas BC de 12v 

y si buscas hay ffluor de 12v para autobuses.

y no son caros.


"ojala que llueva cafe !!! trala..la..la...laaa lin " 
por que sino ......no se como hacer.............


----------



## pandacba (Ene 26, 2011)

Fernandob
El saber algo más que los demás no te da derecho de calificarlos como pavotes por más que digas que lo dicen con amor, a alguno no le hara mella pero a otros si...

Y te lo digo bien sin animo de nada porque te he visto colaborar en muchos temas con buenos aportes y si bien es cierto que tanto ver ciertas cosas pueden llegar a que digas eso, porque a veces también me pasa, pero claro me detengo y digo lo que para uno puede ser demasiado simple y sencillo tal vez no lo es para el que no sabe o desconoce las cosas que a nosotros nos permiten darnos cuenta.

Es solo eso Fernando a veces por saber simplemente hay quienes se siente mal y si bien es cirto que no podemos complacer a todo el mundo sigamos bregando y teniendo paciencia aunque encontremos 100 veces la misma pregunta o alguien pregunte "de que color es el caballo blanco de San Martin" porque de eso hay y mucho, asi que pasiencia compañero
Un cordial saludo y a seguir en la brecha que hay muchos padawanes....


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2011)

ya lo cambie ............
lo puse en chiquitito.

es que es increible.
parece que no tienen iniciativa, o imaginacion.
igual te digo , si solo ven la critica y no la idea..............


PD:
acaso me estas diciendo gruñon ?? maleducado ?? descortes ?? 
o algo asi ?? 

no sos el unico


----------



## Tavo (Ene 26, 2011)

Bueno bueno, basta de discusiones sin sentido que se va el tema. 

Respecto de lo que decís Fernando, te recuerdo que no todos viven en una ciudad de más de 100000 habitantes y no todos consiguen lo que quieren por el dinero que sea.
Yo en este pueblo de mierda, ni casa de electrónica tengo, y me las tengo que comer cuando no tengo un componente. Ni que hablar de conseguir ese circuito que mencionás, no lo consigo ni haciendo magia.

Por eso es mi intensión HACER manualmente (DIY) uno, yo. Porque de hecho si lo consiguiese en alguna casa, no dudo y lo compro.
Pero creo que también te estás olvidando de algo, que dentro de todo el "revoleo", también es interesante HACERLO EN CASA, y no comprarlo hecho. Es muy simple, da más satisfacción haber hecho algo y que funcione a la perfección que haber pelado de billetera y comprarlo por unos mangos.

Creo que ese es el asunto. Tal vez vos a esta altura ya no tenés paciencia para dedicarle tiempo a estas "pavadas", entonces vas y comprás lo que necesitás, pero no en todos los casos es así.

Me interesa armar algún circuito que funcione porque lo necesito para la camioneta; suelo estar muchas veces buscando herramientas y de noche no se ve un pomo.
También estaría bueno disponer de uno para usar en algún camping, donde no hay red de electricidad.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Ene 26, 2011)

Siento interrumpir el debate pero..


Tavo dijo:


> Bueno, gracias por tu respuesta Jorge.. Es bueno que me des tu opinión y punto de vista, al menos ahora se que NO tengo que armar ese circuito.
> 
> Entonces voy a hacer el que decís vos, pero ¿Podrías poner un enlace al circuito?
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Jorge.


Tan fácil como poner en google ''zvs driver'' 
Es éste: http://static.electro-tech-online.com/imgcache/4421-Flyback_driverAndrineri.jpg

Y no, los mosfets NO tienen por qué ser los IRFP250..
El rendimiento de este circuito ronda el 70% asique para el uso que le vas a dar te va a ir muy bien en cuanto a consumo. 

Nota: El transformador debe tener un núcleo con gap.Si no lo tiene puedes hacerlo tu intercalando láminas finas de plástico.Los núcleos que mejor funcionan son los de flybacks (experiencia personal), pero porque uses otros no va a pasar nada grave .

Un saludo.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 26, 2011)

Gracias por tu resuesta Jorge, pero no es tan fácil como pensás.

Ese circuito está diseñado para "hacer arco voltaico", y no para fluorescentes... 
Por lo que me vienen unas cuantas dudas.

1) Lo probaste con un fluorescente?
2) Según tengo entendido, la frecuencia de oscilación adecuada para un tubo fluorescente son ~450Hz, a una tensión que desconozco (y creo que debe ser onda cuadrada).
3) Es por eso mismo que no sabría ni de casualidad cuantas vueltas debe tener el secundario!

Creo que no está tan simple, el circuito me parece genial (como flyback driver), pero no sabría como adecuarlo de la manera correcta para alimentar un fluorescente... 
Lo que digo, no es de vago, creeme. No pretendo las cosas servidas. Simplemente es que no tengo mucha idea con estos circuitos elevadores, y no se que debería tocar para "acondicionarlo" para alimentar un fluorescente...

Sobre los componentes, solo tengo 1 transistor MOSFET IRFP240, pero mañana haré las compras pertinentes para armar el circuito... Pero me quedo con la duda principal, que sería el transformador.
GRAN DUDA. 

Saludos Jorge, gracias por tu ayuda! 

EDIT:
Otra duda que tengo es la tensión de alimentación... En el esquema dice que puede ser alimentado por tensiones comprendidas desde los 10V hasta 40V.
Pero no se que pasará con los 12V. No se cual será el rendimiento, y no se como se comportará el fluorescente con este circuito. Tengo muchas dudas respecto a ese esquema.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Bueno bueno, basta de discusiones sin sentido que se va el tema.
> 
> Respecto de lo que decís Fernando, te recuerdo que no todos viven en una ciudad de más de 100000 habitantes y no todos consiguen lo que quieren por el dinero que sea.
> Yo en este pueblo de mierda, ni casa de electrónica tengo, y me las tengo que comer cuando no tengo un componente. Ni que hablar de conseguir ese circuito que mencionás, no lo consigo ni haciendo magia.
> ...


 
tavo no me interpretas.
es mas dificil conseguir una lista de componentes (que igual la vas a tener que conseguir, por que el objetivo es igual hacerlo ) que conseguir una Bajo Consumo  de 12v en una tienda de electricidad o un fluorescente de 12v para un camion o autobus.


hasta aqui es una cosa.

ahora que sabemos que hay que ir al pueblo grande a comprar cosas vamos a centrarnos en : 
¿ que miercoles hago ??

y aca es donde el camino se bifurca en 2 opciones:

*opcion 1 :*
me la paso copiando circuitos de la web y lloriqueando por que no funcionan , pidiendo en foros que me ayuden por que lo armo y lo armo y no funciona o dura poco o se quema.


*opcion 2 :*
quiero hacer algo bueno y aprender, pero no se diseñar justo eso, asi que invierto unos  pesos locos, ........hasta diria que menos que lo que gastare quemando placas o tubos que duraran poco .
desarmo esa placa, (1) estoy una tarde pasando el circuito a papel.
desmonto la bobina (1) o sea el trafo y lo desenrollo con cuidado y cuento las vueltasy el sentido.
al dia siguiente paso esos datos en limpio (2) .
veo que es lo que puedo aprender y deducir solo .
y recien luego voy a consultar las dudas que quedan (3) ...........

y estoy aprendiendo en base a un circuito comercial, que si funciona , que es eficiente.




notas: 
1 -- raton me duele desarmar eso que pague ..compre.
2 -- usar tiempo y neuronas enforma organizada........huuu.......hasta podria llegar lejos.
3 -- que entrada en el foro "!!!!!!!!!!!!!
un duke , no un raton pedigueño .



a eso me refiero


----------



## fredd2 (Ene 26, 2011)

fernandob, creo que para esto no hace falta comprar uno y desarmarlo, incluso puede ser peor aun que intentar copiarlo, en muchos casos los trs y demas componentes vienen borrada toda informacion posible, por otra parte aqui mismo hay ciruitos probados y recontra probados sobre tubos fluorecentes con componentes faciles de conseguir, el gasto de dinero bue es otro tema, la idea es que funcione para nuestro objetivo y sobre todo aprender algo nuevo, imaginate que para hacer una heladera o aire acondicionado no vas a comprar uno para copiarlo, vas a leer, informarte y sobre la marcha vas a ir corrigiendo errores no previstos, lo mismo pasa con estom uno prueba, descarta errores y consulta a los que saben (si no para que estarian los foros).Es mi humilde opinion puede que este errado, por lo menos asi lo veo yo sic sic.
Saludos


----------



## jorger (Ene 26, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Ese circuito está diseñado para "hacer arco voltaico", y no para fluorescentes...


No tiene nada que ver.Que ese circuito se use principalmente para hacer arcos no significa que no se pueda usar para otras aplicaciones! .Un ejemplo mío, usé ese circuito para elevar de 12 a 18v para un ampli de 12w.Funcionaba la mar de bien y sin ruidos de ningún tipo! 



> Por lo que me vienen unas cuantas dudas.
> 
> 1) Lo probaste con un fluorescente?
> 2) Según tengo entendido, la frecuencia de oscilación adecuada para un tubo fluorescente son ~450Hz, a una tensión que desconozco (y creo que debe ser onda cuadrada).
> 3) Es por eso mismo que no sabría ni de casualidad cuantas vueltas debe tener el secundario!


 
1) Sip, de 14w.Se iluminaba incluso un poco más que cuando estaba conectado a 230v
2)De eso no estés tan seguro.Un fluorescente trabaja muy bien a alta frecuencia (comprobado),y de hecho la gran mayoría de inversores para ccfl's trabajan a alta frecuencia.
3)Eso se puede ''calcular'' a ojo.Con 400 vueltas en el secundario es más que suficiente.



> Creo que no está tan simple, el circuito me parece genial (como flyback driver), pero no sabría como adecuarlo de la manera correcta para alimentar un fluorescente...


 
?¿? Simplemente conecta el secundario del transformador al fluorescente!



> Sobre los componentes, solo tengo 1 transistor MOSFET IRFP240, pero mañana haré las compras pertinentes para armar el circuito... Pero me quedo con la duda principal, que sería el transformador.
> GRAN DUDA.


Cuéntanos que dudas tienes.



> EDIT:
> Otra duda que tengo es la tensión de alimentación... En el esquema dice que puede ser alimentado por tensiones comprendidas desde los 10V hasta 40V.
> Pero no se que pasará con los 12V. No se cual será el rendimiento, y no se como se comportará el fluorescente con este circuito.


 
Ese circuito SIEMPRE lo he conectado a los 12v de una fuente de pc.
El rendimiento que dije antes, del 70%, es un cálculo que hice yo mismo del rendimiento estimado conectando una carga de nada mas y nada menos que 50w (una lámpara dicroica) al secundario.Para eso hice un primario de 6+6 vueltas (que es el número de vueltas del primario más aconsejable por mi parte) y un secunadrio de 7 vueltas para la prueba.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 26, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Cuéntanos que dudas tienes.
> 
> Un saludo.


Como no! 

Pero antes de contarte más dudas, te tengo que agradecer sinceramente por tu ayuda, me has dado una mano impresionante, muchas gracias Jorge. 

Bueno, la última duda es respecto del GAP. Es que *en mi vida* vi un núcleo con GAP. :shoock:
En serio, no se realmente para que sirve!
Sobre lo que decías, me temo que lo voy a tener que hacer yo el gap, y se me ocurre con alguna herramienta de desbaste... para gastarle un poco el centro de la "E"...
Y si no, otra que queda es conseguir un pedacito de acrílico y copiar una forma idéntica a la "I" que va sobre la E, pero tengo una duda! 
Si yo pongo ese pedacito de acrílico, el GAP lo estaría haciendo en las TRES partes de la E!
Esa es la duda principal, no se si sería correcto hacer eso.

Muchas gracias por todo Jorge.
Saludos. 

PS: Para FernandoB -> Recién vengo del centro de preguntar por una fuente para fluorescente a 12V, *y sale 38 mangos!*  Para colmo, es una plaquetita pedorra hecha con una calidad muy baja, fea fea. Hubiese sido más sano que me apunten con un magnum 357.


----------



## jorger (Ene 27, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Como no!
> 
> Pero antes de contarte más dudas, te tengo que agradecer sinceramente por tu ayuda, me has dado una mano impresionante, muchas gracias Jorge.


De nada hombre para eso estoy 



> Bueno, la última duda es respecto del GAP. Es que *en mi vida* vi un núcleo con GAP. :shoock:


 Son los más comunes y fáciles de encontrar en fuentes conmutadas!.



> Sobre lo que decías, me temo que lo voy a tener que hacer yo el gap, y se me ocurre con alguna herramienta de desbaste... para gastarle un poco el centro de la "E"...


Te aconsejo que no hagas eso por dos razones:
1.- Es un material tan duro que vas a estar bastante tiempo desbastando.
2.-Si algún dia usas ese núcleo pero necesitas que no tenga gap ,ahí ya tienes un porblema (a no ser que tengas varios nucleos y no te importe).



> Y si no, otra que queda es conseguir un pedacito de acrílico y copiar una forma idéntica a la "I" que va sobre la E, pero tengo una duda!
> Si yo pongo ese pedacito de acrílico, el GAP lo estaría haciendo en las TRES partes de la E!
> Esa es la duda principal, no se si sería correcto hacer eso.


 
Por lo que veo tienes un núcleo sacado de una fuente de pc.
Si, el gap estaría en las 3 columnas del núcleo.Eso no es un problema porque cuando hice el gap en el núcleo del flyback estaba en als 2 partes lógicamente.Y para nada suponía un problema, todo lo contrario.Además también hice pruebas con un núcleo ''E'' y resultaron bastante buenas

Sólo procura no pasarte con el gap.Debe ser de una longitud de unos 0.4mm para núcleos 'E' (si consideramos que es un gap que actúa en las 3 piernas del núcleo) y de entre 0.3 y 0.5mm para núcleos 'U' (mas o menos).

Un saludo


----------



## Tavo (Ene 28, 2011)

Buenas, acá andamos de vuelta. 

Jorger, ya compré todos los materiales para el ZVS driver. 
Lo único que no conseguí son los IRFP250, pero tengo un par de IRFP240, que es similar.

Ahora, yo tengo una duda, creo que esos transistores son demasiado grandes para una potencia final de... apenas 40W !! 
Entonces, por las dudas, compré un par de IRF640 y otro par de IRF840. Tengo disponibles esos.

Me gustaría saber tu opinión al respecto, porque como te digo, me parece demasiado exagerado esos IRFP240 (2) para solo un tubo fluorescente normal...

Otra cosa:
En realidad también pensé en hacer dos ZVS drivers, porque uno lo quiero para hacer arco voltaico , y el otro para el fluorescente.
Para el primer driver, acabo de realizar el inductor de entrada; lo hice con un toroide de fuente de PC, bobinado con alambre calibre 13 AWG, es de 1,82mm de dimámetro y 2,62mm2 de sección.

Espero que alcance para que pasen unos buenos 10A por ahí. 

Saludos.
PS: tengo más dudas con lo del driver para el fluorescente....


----------



## jorger (Ene 28, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Buenas, acá andamos de vuelta.
> 
> Jorger, ya compré todos los materiales para el ZVS driver.
> Lo único que no conseguí son los IRFP250, pero tengo un par de IRFP240, que es similar.


 
Todos los mosfets sirven, siempre que soporten más de 10A (en caso contrario se dice que funciona mal el circuitopero no sé hasta que punto) 



> Ahora, yo tengo una duda, creo que esos transistores son demasiado grandes para una potencia final de... apenas 40W !!


Bueno, aunque sólo va a consumir esos 40w, siempre podrás usar el circuito más adelante para otra cosa que precise más potencia 



> Entonces, por las dudas, compré un par de IRF640 y otro par de IRF840. Tengo disponibles esos.


Yo usé los IRF640.Bueno en realidad los IRF640A.De hecho son los únicos que usé y funcionan estupendamente en el ZVS 



> Me gustaría saber tu opinión al respecto, porque como te digo, me parece demasiado exagerado esos IRFP240 (2) para solo un tubo fluorescente normal...


En ese caso como he usado los IRF640 con resultados muy buenos, te diría que pruebes primero con esos.



> Otra cosa:
> En realidad también pensé en hacer dos ZVS drivers, porque uno lo quiero para hacer arco voltaico , y el otro para el fluorescente.


Vale, como un driver quieres hacerlo para algunas burradas (suena un poco fuerte, lo se), a ese dirver le pondría los IRFP240 para tener un buen margen de potencia.

En el driver que usarás para el fluorescente te aconsejo los IRF640


Aunque ten en cuenta que punto dévil que tiene ese circuito es, que si haces un transformador para elevar solo un poco la tensión (a 20v por ej.), al hacer un cortocircuito en el secundario durante unos 3 o 4 segundos vuela uno de los 2 mosfets aparte de los zeners..
Ten cuidado con eso porque es lo que me pasó a mi.Un corto accidental y adios driver.

Nota: Para este circuito no hace falta un disipador grande porque no se calienta nada de nada.
Yo le exigí un poco con los 50w (50w reales, ojo) y no llegaba a ponerse templado .
Me parece bien el inductor de entrada que estás haciendo.Vas a ir sobrado.

Un saludo!.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 28, 2011)

Bueno, gracias por tus respuestas Jorge.

Desde un principio pensé en usar IRF640 para el driver para fluorescente, ni lo dudé. Los IRFP240 me salieron 4,80 Euros cada uno, y me parece demasiado exagerado gastar 10 Euros en el circuito, pero más allá del valor monetario, no se justifica para un fluorescente. 


Resumiendo, para el driver fluorescente, IRF640.
6+6 vueltas sobre... ¿Núcleo de ferrita? ¿Con gap o sin el?
¿Cuántas vueltas sobre el secundario? (yo pensaba unas 500, ya le estoy agarrando la mano a bobinar, es simple, un poco de música de fondo, unos mates, y un buen rato sentado bobinando... )
Para el secundario tengo alambre de 0,4mm de diámetro (calibre, NO sección).

Estoy realizando el PCB para el ZVS driver para fluorescente. 

Saludos Jorger.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 28, 2011)

Que tal gente......

Resulta que como comenté en un post anterior, estaba casi por poner un inductor en una placa y se me cayó el inductor. Se rompió al medio, sin posibilidad de recuperarlo.
Bueno, _por acá pueden ver_ el circuito del que hablo, y el problema que tuve.. 

Para los anticipados y apurados a criticar, ese circuito es de Pablin, si, pero tengo la seguridad de que funciona, aunque no lo he probado, pero conozco gente que si le funcionó.

Al partirse el núcleo de ferrita, procedí a desarmar la bobina, la cual está compuesta de 60 vueltas de alambre de 1mm (primario), 13 vueltas de alambre de 0,4mm (feedback) y finalmente 450 vueltas de alambre de 0,4mm (secundario, donde va conectado el fluorescente).

Resulta que se me ocurrió hacer el mismo inductor pero sobre núcleo de hierro, es un conjunto de chapas "I", que ya estaba armado (rescatado de un transformador medio raro).
En cuestión, la sección del núcleo es la misma que el de la Ferrita, pero obviamente el material es distinto.

Unos puntos prácticos a saber:
No hice el reemplazo así porque si, de rebelde. 
Lo hice porque este circuito (el original, con inductor de Ferrita) oscila a una frecuencia de 450-500 Hz aproximadamente.
Es por eso que no vi problema de cambiar el núcleo, ya que la frecuencia de trabajo es mas bien baja... 

Esa es la duda: ¿Creen que tendré algún tipo de problema con este cambio? ¿Funcionará el inductor?

Además de ese cambio, respeté el número de vueltas del bobinado primario y feedback, pero en el secundario bobiné 550 vueltas. 

A ver si alguien me hecha una mano. 

Saludos!


----------



## jorger (Ene 28, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> 6+6 vueltas sobre... ¿Núcleo de ferrita? ¿Con gap o sin el?


Sip, exactamente ese número de vueltas, núcleo de ferrita lógicamente y CON gap.
Qué nucleo vas a usar?



> ¿Cuántas vueltas sobre el secundario? (yo pensaba unas 500, ya le estoy agarrando la mano a bobinar, es simple, un poco de música de fondo, unos mates, y un buen rato sentado bobinando... )


 
Mas o menos unas 400 vueltas.. aunque si quieres ir sobrado ponle 500 
La verdad es que si, una vez que se acostumbra uno a esto de bobinar es cuestion de sentarse y darle al hilo 



> Para el secundario tengo alambre de 0,4mm de diámetro (calibre, NO sección).
> 
> Estoy realizando el PCB para el ZVS driver para fluorescente.


Me parece un buen calibre paar el secundario.
Para el primario es mejor usar hilo de litz (por la elevada frecuencia de oscilación hay que aprovechar toda la sección disponible)
Consiste basicamente en poner varios hilos a la vez y bobinar.La sección total no importa demasiado.Yo solía juntar entre 4 y 6 hilos de 0.3mm de diámetro. 

Un saludo!.


----------



## rednaxela (Ene 28, 2011)

Yo creo que no va a funcionar como debe ser, aunque las dimensiones de tú nuevo núcleo sean las mismas que el de ferrita.
La ferrita se utiliza cuando se trabaja en alta frecuencia, permite que no se sature rápido etc...
En cambio el hierro funciona para bajas frecuencias.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 28, 2011)

rednaxela dijo:


> Yo creo que no va a funcionar como debe ser, aunque las dimensiones de tú nuevo núcleo sean las mismas que el de ferrita.
> La ferrita se utiliza cuando se trabaja en alta frecuencia, permite que no se sature rápido etc...
> En cambio el hierro funciona para bajas frecuencias.
> 
> Saludos



Y vos creés que 500Hz es alta frecuencia?? 
Mmm, me parece que no che... 500Hz es una frecuencia bastante baja.

@Mandrake:
Lamento decirte que estás equivocado, y juzgaste mal. El tema que mencioné en el link se trata de una lámpara fluorescente, y esto no tiene nada que ver, es solo una parte del circuito. Por aquel tema se está charlando otra cosa, y no quiero cortar aquel tema.

No he visto que se discuta este tipo de problemas en otros temas (en el foro)...



			
				Mandrake dijo:
			
		

> *2.4*  No está permitido iniciar dos o más *temas...*


Yo no inicié aquel tema.
Sabés la diferencia entre tema (o thread) y mensaje (o post)? Te invito a que la averigües.
Con la misma carita ->


----------



## zopilote (Ene 28, 2011)

La bobina con nucleo metalico si funciona, pero tiene sus desventajas no le podras sacar mucha corriente para tu carga, solo conectandolo podras comprobarlo.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 28, 2011)

> Qué nucleo vas a usar?


Un núcleo de fuente de PC, del tipo EE-35. Lindo núcleo, ya está limpito y listo para bobinar. 


> Mas o menos unas 400 vueltas.. aunque si quieres ir sobrado ponle 500


Si, prefiero tener un márgen, mejor bobino 500 vueltas, para ir con seguridad a resultados exitosos.


> Me parece un buen calibre paar el secundario.


Mmm, yo lo puse dudando, me parece finiiiito... 


> Para el primario es mejor usar hilo de litz (por la elevada frecuencia de oscilación hay que aprovechar toda la sección disponible)
> Consiste basicamente en poner varios hilos a la vez y bobinar.La sección total no importa demasiado.Yo solía juntar entre 4 y 6 hilos de 0.3mm de diámetro.


Si, ya sabía lo del alambre de Litz, de esa misma manera están bobinados casi la mayoría de los núcleos de fuente de PC... 
Bueno, entonces lo voy a hacer así, con alambre de Litz.
*Te parece si junto dos alambres de 1mm de calibre? (es AWG18)*
(esto para bobinar las 6+6 vueltas en el primario)

Bueno, gracias por seguir el hilo.

Saludos Jorger!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 28, 2011)

Otra vez yo de vuelta.

Bueno, hace unos minutos terminé de bobinar el transformador de ferrita para el ZVS driver (famoso y tan esperado driver).
Tuve algunos pequeños inconvenientes.
En el primario, no pude utilizar alambre de Litz como decías Jorge, por razones de espacio físico, utilicé alambre normal esmaltado calibre AWG#18 (1mm de diámetro). Como debía ser, 6+6 vueltas, con punto medio.
El secundario estuvo algo complicado, no pude bobinar 500 vueltas como tenía previsto, por cuestiones físicas de espacio... NO ENTRAN! 
Alcancé a bobinar 302 vueltas, con alambre calibre AWG#26 (0,4mm de diámetro). Entre capa y capa, unas dos o tres vueltas de *cinta de teflón*, la que se usa para caños de poliprolileno y polietileno.





El telfón es un material que además de ser aislante, es muy noble. La cinta es muuy fina, delicada, y se adapta a cualquier forma. Creo que es espectacular para esto, por el momento no le encontré inconvenientes. También soporta temperatura.

Ahora toca hacer el GAP del núcleo, ya veré como lo hago. Por el momento pienso conseguir una lámina muy fina de acrílico o algún plástico compatible con el cianoacrilato (la gotita), ya que es un pegamento que pega muy fuerte y rígido.

También ya tengo hecho el diseño del PCB para el driver; no lo publico ahora porque no está del todo terminado. Se me antojó a último momento poner todo ubicado en la placa, inclusive el transformador mismo. Así que ahora estoy en busca de una plantilla para un núcleo EE-35 para PCB Wizard.

Espero no tener ningún problema complicado, yo creo que esas 300 vueltas van a ser suficientes. 
En breve (unas horas...) comento si hay más avances.

Saludos.



> Otra vez yo de vuelta.


Y si, otra vez de vuelta. Esta es la última, ya se me están cayendo los párpados... 

Bueno, ya terminé de diseñar la placa, calculo que mañana la "hago realidad", jeje.
Acá les muestro más o menos como va a quedar. Esta hecha con PCB Wizard.

*LAYOUT:*


*VISTA REAL:*


Ya estoy ansioso por que amanezca. 

*Saludos.*

PS: El capacitor azul grande, que pareciera ser un electrolítico axial, en realidad es del tipo de poliéster, MKP; lo que pasa es que la librería de componentes del programa es muy escasa, y no tiene capacitores de poliéster tan grandes.
Los diodos "Z-12" son Zener de 12V.
El núcleo es un EE-35.


----------



## rednaxela (Ene 29, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Y vos creés que 500Hz es alta frecuencia??
> Mmm, me parece que no che... 500Hz es una frecuencia bastante baja.



Si tienes razón no se porque motivo no me fije que decías que era 500Hz, pero debes tener en cuenta que ya en 500Hz tienes un poco de pérdidas magneticas, tu factor de inductancia(Al) es diferente por lo tanto el valor de la inductancia va a cambiar( con respecto al de la ferrita )y si la inductancia cambia entonces la corriente en la bobina también y por lo que veo la corriente que se le aplica a la base del transistor también. Es una reacción en cadena, desde mi punto de vista ya analizando  mejor, si la corriente en la base del transistor no es de gran interes, funcionara con algunos cambios

Saludos


----------



## jorger (Ene 29, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Otra vez yo de vuelta.
> 
> Bueno, hace unos minutos terminé de bobinar el transformador de ferrita para el ZVS driver (famoso y tan esperado driver).
> Tuve algunos pequeños inconvenientes.
> En el primario, no pude utilizar alambre de Litz como decías Jorge, por razones de espacio físico, utilicé alambre normal esmaltado calibre AWG#18 (1mm de diámetro). Como debía ser, 6+6 vueltas, con punto medio.


Es una pena lo del hilo de litz.Con juntar al menos 3 hilos de 0.3mm te sobraba.
Tampoco creo que sea un gran inconveniente porque en su día probé con un solo alambre y funcionaba bastante bien (al menos en un flyback).Siempre es usar el de litz.



> El secundario estuvo algo complicado, no pude bobinar 500 vueltas como tenía previsto, por cuestiones físicas de espacio... NO ENTRAN!
> Alcancé a bobinar 302 vueltas, con alambre calibre AWG#26 (0,4mm de diámetro). Entre capa y capa, unas dos o tres vueltas de *cinta de teflón*, la que se usa para caños de poliprolileno y polietileno.


Si ya sé cual es.La he usado (para otras cosas).Digo yo que aguantará bien en tu caso porque no vas a generar más de 2kv.



> Ahora toca hacer el GAP del núcleo, ya veré como lo hago. Por el momento pienso conseguir una lámina muy fina de acrílico o algún plástico compatible con el cianoacrilato (la gotita), ya que es un pegamento que pega muy fuerte y rígido.


Yo no suelo pegar los núcleos con ningún tipo de pegamento porque después de un tiempo los vuelvo a desmontar para otras cosas.Y el pegamento es difícil de quitar sin romper el núcleo (no sé como irá el método del agua hirviendo con el cianocrilato)
En lugar de pegar los núcleos le daba 3  o 4vueltas bien apretadas al núcleo con cinta aislante.


> Bueno, ya terminé de diseñar la placa, calculo que mañana la "hago realidad", jeje.
> Acá les muestro más o menos como va a quedar. Esta hecha con PCB Wizard.


Me gusta como queda.Muy compacto.

Por cierto, el condensador de poliéster de cuánto lo pusiste?
Eso es importante porque cuanta menos capacidad, menos potencia de salida disponible (lo probé, el rendimiento se mantiene).

Un saludo!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 29, 2011)

Una duda Tavo: estás seguro de que oscila en esa frecuencia?


----------



## jorger (Ene 29, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Una duda Tavo: estás seguro de que oscila en esa frecuencia?


No, no va a oscilar a esa frecuencia.Como mínimo andará sobre los 12khz..
A esa frecuencia el nucleo va a tener más pérdidas que...

Tavo: Por qué haces un tema sobre lo mismo?


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2011)

Bueno ok, *ahora pido a algún moderador que se lo lleve al Averno.*

Malas noticias.  (ya le voy a encontrar alguna aplicación a ese inductor)

Saludos, y gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2011)

> Por cierto, el condensador de poliéster de cuánto lo pusiste?
> Eso es importante porque cuanta menos capacidad, menos potencia de salida disponible (lo probé, el rendimiento se mantiene).


Ahí en el LAYOUT dice de cuánto es. Es de 680nF, MKP. El indicado que nombra el circuito. Creo que no me animaría a cambiar este capacitor, porque este cap es el que se "come" los picotazos de alta tensión que podrían aparecer en el primario, entonces por seguridad, lo dejo así. Y aparte que donde vivo no tengo casa de electrónica...  Tengo que hacer 150Km hasta la ciudad más cerca...

Bueno, tengo un problema, una piedra en el zapato, justo ahora no puedo lograr conexión USB con la imporesora... problemas con los drivers... :enfadado:

En un rato imprimo y empiezo con el circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2011)

Bueno, yo de vuelta. 

Ya estoy terminando todo, todo va encaminado como corresponde. 
Hoy a la mañana hice la placa, y ya monté los componentes.



Tavo dijo:


> Ahora toca hacer el GAP del núcleo, ya veré como lo hago...


Ahora estoy haciendo el GAP del trafo, a mano, con una lija para madera , a pesar de todo, funciona muy bien.

La ferrita es un material duro, pero no taaaan duro como pensaba. Con un poco de voluntad, ganas y esmero se puede lijar bastante bien y desgasta de a poco, pero desgasta al fin.

Me gustaría saber cuantos milímetros le tengo que dejar al GAP, porque hasta el momento tiene más o menos 0,5 mm, y me parece como medio poco... 

También tengo otro inconveniente: Se me acabó el estaño. :enfadado:
Así que, me temo que voy a tener que esperar hasta el lunes para comprar otro tubo de estaño de 3 metros
(por qué no le habré hecho caso a Cacho cuando me dijo que compre un carrete entero... :cabezon

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 29, 2011)

A ver si entendí bien.......
Vos armaste el circuito de Pablín?


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> A ver si entendí bien.......
> Vos armaste el circuito de Pablín?



No, no entendiste. 

Lo que pasa es que Cacho hizo un rejunte ahí que no tenía sentido hacerlo. No tienen nada que ver esos mensajes con los actuales de ahora.

Estoy armando el *ZVS driver* (buscá en google, hay muchísima info). Es un driver excepcional, según he leído es un diseño de primera y tiene un rendimiento excelente.

La idea NO es usarlo para hacer arcos, sino para hacer un fluorescente a 12V. Me imagino que con el circuito que tengo en mano, como mínimo, un fluorescente de 40W va a tirar.

Todavía no lo probé porque no tengo disipador para los transistores... Pero ni bien consiga le mando un lindo disipador y pruebo.

Ya lo tengo listo, todo terminado. La placa está lista para hacer su trabajo.

Saludos.
PS: En breve comento los resultados.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2011)

Y si, yo de vuelta! (que raro que no se apareció Jorge por acá.. )



			
				Tavo... rracho dijo:
			
		

> Todavía no lo probé porque no tengo disipador para los transistores... Pero ni bien consiga le mando un lindo disipador y pruebo.


Bueno, eso de arriba, descartado.

Después de tanto buscar y ver posibilidades, encontré un disipador acorde a los transistores, con aletas bien grandes, cosa de que trabajen tranquilos. El disipador era un poco grande, así que lo tuve que cortar a la mitad. Luego de eso tocó hacer los detalles de terminación (lija + lija + lija) y al final valió la pena.

Estoy así -> 
La verdad que me quedó espectacular, ya verán ustedes, cuando suba unas fotos!
Lamento no tener la cámara en este momento!! 

Todavía no lo probé porque ya es medio tarde, y tengo malas experiencias con el tema de conectar cables pasada la medianoche... Cacho sabe.  (hace un tiempo arruiné un ampli por conectar al revés la polaridad de la alimentación... eran las 3.25 A.M.)

Mañana con tiempo y tranquilidad lo pruebo. Para mañana voy a hacer lo posible por conseguir una cámara prestada y subir algunas fotos para que no se pierdan. También subiré algunas a "Fotos de Montajes electrónicos hechos en casa".

*Reciban un cordial saludo.* (ehhh? desde cuando yo hablando así? )


----------



## jorger (Ene 30, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Y si, yo de vuelta! (que raro que no se apareció Jorge por acá.. )


No siempre estoy en casa (fiesta) 



> Después de tanto buscar y ver posibilidades, encontré un disipador acorde a los transistores, con aletas bien grandes, cosa de que trabajen tranquilos. El disipador era un poco grande, así que lo tuve que cortar a la mitad. Luego de eso tocó hacer los detalles de terminación (lija + lija + lija) y al final valió la pena.
> 
> Estoy así ->
> La verdad que me quedó espectacular, ya verán ustedes, cuando suba unas fotos!
> ...


 
Vas avanzando..
Espero que funcione y que los mosfets no sean truchos (sabemos que eres de los que exigen componentes originales en la tienda jeje)

Ah por cierto, si tienes por ahi un flyback de tv *úsalo para probar el driver*.Debe hacer un arco medianamente largo (casi 2cm y medio en mi caso), gordo y en muchos casos (no todos) de color amarillo.

Esperamos resultados 
Saludos!.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Vas avanzando..
> Espero que funcione y que los mosfets no sean truchos (sabemos que eres de los que exigen componentes originales en la tienda jeje)
> 
> Ah por cierto, si tienes por ahi un flyback de tv *úsalo para probar el driver*.Debe hacer un arco medianamente largo (casi 2cm y medio en mi caso), gordo y en muchos casos (no todos) de color amarillo.
> ...



No, los mosfets no son truchos, para nada, tienen marcado la marca "IR" y se nota a los 10 metros que son originales. Y si no, pregúntenle a Cacho (el estuvo al lado mío haciendo las compras.. jeje)

Flyback no tengo.

Lo que si tengo es un problema. :enfadado: El driver no funciona. 
Al momento de probarlo, exige mucho consumo de la fuente, y no oscila! 
También estuve observando el esquemático y no logro entender como es que el circuito oscila. No entiendo el esquemático. 

Estoy muy mal... la verdad, esperé que funcionara desde un principio, pero no fue así.
Ya revisé todas las pistas y posibles errores, y no encuentro ninguno.

A ver si me hechan una mano... porque la verdad es que estoy bastante perdido... 
Las pruebas las realicé con una batería de auto...

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Podes subir acá el esquemático que usaste indicando todos los valores de los componentes?


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Podes subir acá el esquemático que usaste indicando todos los valores de los componentes?


Si, como no.
El esquemático es el clásico, es este:







Los valores de los componentes son todos los que marca el esquemático, lo seguí a raja-tablas.
(al pié de la letra).

Estoy perdido señores... Y así... 

*A qué se debe el exagerado consumo??* (son más de 5 amper en vacío!!! )

PS: La imagen original es más grande, por las dudas pongo link para que la vean en detalle:
http://static.electro-tech-online.com/imgcache/4421-Flyback_driverAndrineri.jpg


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Ese driver está especialmente pensado para producir muy altas tensiones, pero como todo, tiene un costo..... te fijaste cuanta potencia entrega?
http://old.4hv.org/index.php?board=18;action=display;threadid=1723
Solo la módica suma de 200 Watts, sacá la cuenta a 12 volts.......
Tu fuente es capaz de entregar esa corriente?
En vacío además es probable que pasen cosas raras, se sature el transformador, etc.
Cuantas vueltas bobinaste en el secundario?
Como hiciste el inductor marcado como 47/200 uH @ 10 A?
El bobinado primario lo hiciste de 5+5 vueltas?

PD: el núcleo que usaste para el trafo, puede manejar esas potencias?


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ese driver está especialmente pensado para producir muy altas tensiones, pero como todo, tiene un costo..... te fijaste cuanta potencia entrega?
> http://old.4hv.org/index.php?board=18;action=display;threadid=1723
> 1) Solo la módica suma de 200 Watts, sacá la cuenta a 12 volts.......
> 2) Tu fuente es capaz de entregar esa corriente?
> ...



1) Mmm, ese dato no me lo dijo Jorger... 
2) Si, la fuente es la batería del auto, 12V 75A.
3) Mmm...  Que raro...
4) Lo dije más arriba, 300 vueltas, con alambre de 0,4mm de calibre.
5) Con un toroide de ferrita de fuente de PC. Tiene bobinadas dos capas contínuas de alambre de 1 mm de calibre.
6) No, como recomendó Jorger, de 6 + 6 vueltas.
7) Si, estoy seguro que si, es un EE-35 se la banca. El núcleo no calienta, esta tibio/frío al momento de conectarlo. No lo dejé conectado más de 2 segundos, solo de a ratos, por miedo a volar los MOSFETs.

Todo muy raro, espero que no tenga que tirar el circuito a la P***, porque me costó mucho laburo hacerlo. :enfadado:

Saludos... .......


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Qué diodos usaste donde están indicados los "Fast"?
Querés subir el impreso para revisar entre todos si hay algún posible error?
El condensador de 680 nF lo pusiste?

No te hagas problema que va a funcionar, con más o menos trabajo


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> 1) Qué diodos usaste donde están indicados los "Fast"?
> 2) Querés subir el impreso para revisar entre todos si hay algún posible error?
> 3) El condensador de 680 nF lo pusiste?
> 
> 4) No te hagas problema que va a funcionar, con más o menos trabajo



1) Ahí usé unos diodos rápidos de 1A. Lo vi así en una página, donde armaban el mismo circuito, y recomendaban los diodos UF4007, pero como no conseguí estos, puse un reemplazo, FR107.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/eic/FR103.pdf
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/70/380014_DS.pdf

2) Ya está subido, fijate una página más atrás... Acá lo traigo de vuelta ->
Ver el archivo adjunto 47207

3) Si, mismo valor, alto voltaje, 400V. MKP, poliéster, de buena calidad.
4) Espero, porque la verdad este circuito me está haciendo re-calentar. :enfadado:

Hablando del consumo... WTF!?? 
Recién probé con el téster y el consumo inicial es de más de 15A !!!! 
Mi téster tiene 10A como máximo.

Cada vez entiendo menos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Quizás esté equivocado, pero D1 y D2 me parece que están mal, el cátodo de cada uno, debe ir al drain del transistor opuesto.............


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> *Quizás esté equivocado*, pero D1 y D2 me parece que están mal, el cátodo de cada uno, debe ir al drain del transistor opuesto.............


Mmm... Es lo más probable, porque fijate que todos lo arman respetando el esquema y funciona.
Los diodos van desde la GATE de cada TR hasta el DRAIN del transistor opuesto.

Otro dato para agregar, acabo de confimar que los transistores están bien aislados, con mica y todo, no hay continuidad entre disipador/transistor.

Y otro dato más, si sirve, la "impedancia" de entrada del circuito, o sea, donde van los 12V cambia constantemente, sin aplicar tensión.. 
Lo último que medí son 533 ohms...

Mas perdido........


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Si los diodos no están puestos tal cual el esquema original, no va a oscilar......
levantá los cátodos y cablealos al aire hasta donde deben ir, seguro que arranca de una.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2011)

*ENCONTRÉ EL ERROR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MALDICIÓN!!! *:enfadado:

El ERROR está en el impreso!!!! Están mal ubicados los diodos rápidos!!! Como bien dije acá -->


> Los diodos van desde la GATE de cada TR hasta el DRAIN *del transistor opuesto.*


Yo los puse entre la GATE y el DRAIN *de cada transistor, NO DEL OPUESTO!!!* :cabezon: :cabezon:

Que *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*, ahora a cambiar todo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

> *ENCONTRÉ EL ERROR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MALDICIÓN!!! *:enfadado:
> 
> El ERROR está en el impreso!!!! Están mal ubicados los diodos rápidos!!! Como bien dije acá -->
> Los diodos van desde la GATE de cada TR hasta el DRAIN *del transistor opuesto.*​
> Yo los puse entre la GATE y el DRAIN *de cada transistor, NO DEL OPUESTO!!!* :cabezon: :cabezon:





Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Quizás esté equivocado, pero D1 y D2 me parece que están mal, el cátodo de cada uno, debe ir al drain del transistor opuesto.............



Uhmmmm y yo que dije?


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2011)

*Te amo Black!!!!!!!!!!*





















Soy un *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* a cuerda!!!


----------



## jorger (Ene 30, 2011)

He leído vuestros mensajes y al principio me asusté porque no te funcionaba ,Tavo 
Pero bueno, ya veo que encontraste el error 

Black Tiger permiteme unas aclaraciones (basadas en mis pruebas) :


> 1) Solo la módica suma de 200 Watts, sacá la cuenta a 12 volts.......
> 2) Tu fuente es capaz de entregar esa corriente?
> 3) En vacío además es probable que pasen cosas raras, se sature el transformador, etc.
> 4) Cuantas vueltas bobinaste en el secundario?
> ...


 
1)Esa potencia (200w, aunque depende de los mosfets, lógico) es la máxima con la carga.
3)?¿ El transformador sólo se satura si es muy pequeño (hice la prueba con uno pequeño (aparte del nucleo del flyback, con el que hice la misma prueba) y saturaba, pero aun así podía entregar 50w con ventilación forzada sin calentarse)
5)Eso no es algo que tenga mucha importancia.Yo usé uno que tenía 32 vueltas con alambre de 0.8mm de diámetro..
6)El número de vueltas del primario no es crítico paraq ue funcione o no.Hasta en el peor de los casos funciona.Una vez probé *con sólo 2+2 vueltas* en un flyback, que es casi un cortocircuito, y funcionaba un poco mal, pero funcionaba (con el correspondiente calentamiento de los mosfets).

PD: Tavo, cuéntanos despues como te ha ido.
Un saludo!.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Gracias por las aclaraciones Jorge.
Yo solo intenté descartar cosas, ya que como no le funcionaba, y hay amplias pruebas de que el diseño funciona, prefiero descartar toda posibilidad, diagnosticar a distancia, no es fácil, y menos si uno no sabe las condiciones reales de funcionamiento.
P.ej. si el inductor solo tuviera 2 espiras no sé que pasaría. El tamaño del trafo, como lo desconocía, lo pregunto, ya que, si hubiera usado el núcleo del trafo de las fuentes de PC que se usa para controlar las bases de los transistores de conmutación, seguro que no funcionaría.
Siempre intento ser muy metódico en mis análisis, pero no me gusta hacerlos sin conocer al menos los componentes usados. Algo que puede parecer obvio en el circuito, quizás el aficionado no lo tuvo en cuenta.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2011)

Gracias Black y Jorge por las aclaraciones.

Bueno, ya terminé de hacer los cambios pendientes. Con alambre de cobre esmaltado, agarré una lijita, y le saqué el esmalte, luego con eso hice las conexiones, lo más directas posibles, ya que por ahí pasa alta frecuencia.

Pero... ahora no me animo a probarlo...  Ya le doy caña (12V) y comento los resultados.
Estoy esperando que se seque el flux de la placa, porque así fresco es un pegote.

Saludos.

PS: Si esta versión funciona bien, le entro a la "de verdad", con los IRFP240, disipador con cooler, y un BUEN núcleo, calculo que tendré que buscar bien donde puedo conseguir uno bien potente.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Fuentes de PC quemadas de 400 watts o más, ahí tenés núcleo como para darle continuo y parejito


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2011)

NOOOOOOO que locuraaaa!!!  

Anda, como era de suponer.  Descripción:
Los arcos NO son para nada largos, pero si son POTENTES! Como electrodos estaba usando dos pedacitos de alambre de cobre de 1mm de calibre. Al momento de probar, con el téster en serie (midiendo corriente), me marcaba 0.250 A. Eso es el consumo en "Stand-By".
Ahora, como vi que no hacía nada de nada (ni ruido, ni calentaba, ni arco...) con una birome fui acercando de a poco los electrodos... hasta que en el milímetro de distancia empezó la acción...
Para que se den una idea, los alambres de empezaron a poner AL ROJO VIVO y se fundieron a los 4 segundos. Instantáneamente desconecté el ZVS de la alimentación.

Respecto al consumo en alta (haciendo arco), de a poco iba creciendo, primero empezó en los 4A, y rápidamente se disparó a los 7 y pico... llegando a los 8,5A a máxima potencia.
Esto me indica que los MOSFETs trabajan totalmente descansados. 
En el datasheet, dice que soportan 18A contínuos.

El disipador, frío (o a penas templado).

Bueno, calculo que esto me está gustando , entonces ahora se viene el ZVS "padre", o sea, el grande.
Para este voy a diseñar una nueva placa, pero como corresponde, con corrección.
Le pienso poner dos IRFP240. Y el transformador... estoy pensando en una fuente de PC de 500W que puedo conseguir, casi regalada (quemada, obviamente, pero el transformador intacto).

Toy Felí. 

Saludos a todos.

PS: Quien quiera hacer el ZVS, adelante, está aprobado y super probado que funciona con resultados estupendos. Como consejo, si no es mucha potencia, con los IRF640 va perfecto. Y MUCHO MEJOR con IRF540, ya que este es de *22A*... pero *tiene una rDS(on) de... 0.055 Ω !!*    
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/9387.pdf


----------



## fernandob (Ene 30, 2011)

hola y lo probaste con un tubo de 40 w como es el titulo de este post ??


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2011)

No, todavía no, porque no lo tengo al tubo... Tengo uno de 20W, pero tengo miedo de quemarlo con este driver... 

Me parece que en vez de hacer un fluorescente a 12V me voy a hacer una soldadora tipo MIG-MAG. El circuito da para eso! 

De todos modos, antes de probar, me temo que sirva para el fluorescente, porque el circuito funciona bien, pero entrega en relación más corriente que tensión... No lo se, ahora me arriesgo a probar con el tubo de 20...


----------



## jorger (Ene 30, 2011)

Lo veis? Os dije que funcionaba!  
Tavo, tienes exactamente los mismos resultados que yo (consumo en 'standby', potencia, temperatura de trabajo del driver..) 
Que los alambres se pusieran al rojo vivo era de esperar jeje.

Bueno, he de decir que nos hemos desviado un poco del tema original con el asunto del driver este, pero creo que ha valido la pena.

Volviendo al tema:
Tienes un fluorescente de 20w
Pero no quieres usarlo con el driver por miedo a estropear el tubo...
Yo probé con uno de 14w e iba perfecto.Se calentaba un poco (el fluorescente) pero no era demasiado preocupante.
A mi parecer el driver sólo da la potencia que precise el fluorescente que vayas a conectar.
Yo por mi probaba.No creo que explote .



> entrega en relación más corriente que tensión


La tensión es la ideal.Según lo que has mencionado antes se podría decir que el transformador tira 1Kvrms.Es más que suficiente.


BlackTiguer: Tu intentaste resolver el problema aportando ideas o preguntando.Yo, simplemente las aclaré .Hay algunas veces que también puedo decir cosas que no son ciertas o no del todo.Nadie nace sabiendo.

Un saludo!.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Tavo: felicitaciones, viste que iba a andar? 
Jorge: no hay problemas, yo también digo cosas que no son ciertas, es más casi siempre


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2011)

Buenas, que tal.

Recientemente,  con el compañero JorgeR y la ayuda de otros, hemos estado escribiendo mensajes (principalmente yo) sobre este famoso driver.
Este circuito, es un simple pero potente driver. Principalmente fue diseñado para generar arcos voltaicos, con la ayuda de un Flyback de TV. Es por eso que la mayoría lo usa en conjunto con un Flyback, pero eso no impide que nosotros podamos bobinar nuestro propio transformador y hacer experimentos y sacar conclusiones.

Inicié este nuevo tema para no mezclar información sobre este circuito con este otro tema, que principalmente habla sobre un tubo fluorescente a 12V.

_Desde este mensaje_ empieza todo lo relacionado con este driver, que últimamente estuvimos conversando.

Para concluir, afirmamos que este circuito funciona de excelente manera, dando un consumo equilibrado de corriente, y tiene un excelente rendimiento (los MOSFETs calientan poco, dando toda la energía al bobinado secundario).

*DIAGRAMA ESQUEMÁTICO:*


Saludos.

PS: En breve pediré a un Moderador que por favor traiga aquellos mensajes y los deposite acá, para no mezclar temas y mantener la información organizada.
Antes de hacer este post, busqué en el buscador del foro y no hay ningún thread que hable específicamente sobre este este driver.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2011)

De cualquier modo, gracias Black y Jorge por ayudarme a poner en marcha este circuito.

De paso: Que opinan si abro un tema nuevo llamado "ZVS driver", y le pido a Cacho que mueva los mensajes correspondientes de este tema al tema nuevo?
Pienso esto porque las últimas 2 páginas de este thread no tienen nada que ver con el fluorescente...

Bueno, me arriesgo y hago el tema nuevo; quiero que las cosas estén ordenadas y en su lugar.

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Por mí no hay problema, ya que pensé que estábamos en el hilo de cuando se te rompió el núcleo


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/441981/

Ahí está el nuevo tema, espero que dentro de algunas horas se organice esto.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 30, 2011)

Ya está todo junto en este tema y el link del post anterior fue actualizado a la dirección actual.

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Para variar, ni sé donde estoy..... se movió el piso? onde tamos?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 30, 2011)

En el mismo tema de siempre, no se movió ningún piso. Se agregó la info (nada nuevo) del nuevo hilo y está unos posts más atrás, _acá, más precisamente_.

Este hilo va concentrando lo que se desperdiga por ahí sobre el mismo tema.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2011)

No Cacho! todo mal... 

Yo no quería esto, todo lo contrario, que acomodes EN AQUEL POST los mensajes que estaban acá, relacionados con el ZVS DRIVER....

Por favor, si podés editar de nuevo...........



Yo pretendía dos temas aparte, uno que trate *sobre el titulo de este post* (fluorescente a 12V) y el otro s*obre el ZVS driver, dos temas aparte, que no tienen nada que ver uno con el otro.*

La intensión de separar es porque quiero que esté la información organizada, como debe ser, cada tema tratado en su correspondiente tema (aparte).

No me gusta nada como está así. No quería esto.............

PS: perdoná mi "agresividad", es que esperé encontrar todo de la mejor manera, y me sorprende ver esto...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 30, 2011)

Son varios circuitos que hacen exactamente lo mismo: Encender fluorescentes con 12V de entrada.

Todo mal con lo que estás posteando vos por ahí. "Se me cayó la bobina sobre ferrita y se me rompió el núcleo", entonces abrís otro tema a ver si la con chapas I podés hacer lo mismo. Mal.
"Ese driver este no es bueno, mejor probá con el ZVS", lo tratás, lo discutís, diseñás y posteás el PCB acá y... Abrís otro tema más sobre el ZVS. Mal.

¿Y me decís a mí que está mal lo que hice el combinarlos?


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2011)

Vamos por partes:



> Todo mal con lo que estás posteando vos por ahí. "Se me cayó la bobina sobre ferrita y se me rompió el núcleo", entonces abrís otro tema a ver si la con chapas I podés hacer lo mismo. Mal.


Y si está mal ¿para qué mandaste ese tema mezclado con este? Estaba mal, y ese tema debió ir a Moderación, y no juntarse con este.



> "Ese driver este no es bueno, mejor probá con el ZVS", lo tratás, lo discutís, diseñás y posteás el PCB acá y... Abrís otro tema más sobre el ZVS. Mal.


Este driver (ZVS) NO ES para fluorescentes!!! es un "Flyback driver" y de hecho, recién estuve haciendo pruebas y hay problemas cuando conecto el fluorescente.



> ¿Y me decís a mí que está mal lo que hice el combinarlos?


Si, porque no tienen nada que ver un tema con el otro.
*Lo de usar el ZVS para un fluorescente es un mero experimento,* *y no está comprobado que funciona correctamente, de hecho, no funciona con fluorescente!! <--- prestar atención.
*
Creo que no nos estamos entendiendo. Me extraña que no apliques tu simplicidad acá, por eso mismo hice el otro post (que ya no existe mas), *para ordenar todo como corresponde y no mezclar temas.*

Esta fusión no tiene nada que ver, *en aquel tema se pretendía hablar específicamente de el ZVS driver y experimentos, y NO de fluorescentes!*


PS: Lo de la simplicidad no es ironía, te lo digo en serio.

----------------------------
Lo que más me extraña, es que no es la primera vez que sucede este tipo de inconvenientes, lo mismo (o similar) pasó con el post del Dimmer....... (aunque aquel quedó bastante organizado, este no.)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

No sé porqué pero me parece que yo fui el desencadenante de esta discusión entre *amigos*.
Por favor borrar mis mensajes.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2011)

Bueno, parece que mis aclaraciones no surtieron efecto. Que triste.

Yo intenté hacer todo de la mejor manera posible. En algún momento supuse que iba a pasar esto, y así sucedió.



Dejando este problema de lado, y esperando que se solucione, sigo describiendo problemas, respecto de la NO-compatibilidad con el ZVS y alimentar fluorescentes...
--------------------------------------------------------------

*Problemas:*

*1)* Al momento de hacer arcos, todo se comporta como debe, aunque no es posible hacer mucho tiempo un arco contínuo, porque el transformador se re-calienta a mas no poder. Se toca con los dedos y quema. Ese calor no es que sea constante, sino que va en aumento cada vez más y más.
Calculo que llega a un punto en que se pincha el bobinado secundario y chau trafo.

*2)* Al conectar el fluorescente, descubro un nuevo problema: No se si son los MOSFETs o el transformador, pero el circuito en si hace un ruido asqueroso, como un pitido de oscilación muy agudo; pero es extraño, ya que NO hace ese ruido haciendo arcos, sino SOLO con el fluorescente... Esto me deja muy confundido. 
Casi con seguridad podría afirmar que el transformador no es, ya que está armado de una forma tan compacta que es imposible que vibre. Está pegado con cianoacrilato, en todo sentido, las dos "E" de ferrita y el carrete en si. Por eso afirmo que el ruido no proviene del transformador.

*3)* Los transistores pueden hacer ruido?? Es un ruido bastante fuerte, que se escucha incluso alejándome unos metros del circuito...   

*4)* Sobre el rendimiento, conectando un tubo de 20W, el tubo enciende bien, pero creo que podría encender más aún todavía...
También hice la prueba con un tubo de 40W (los largos) y el circuito hace el mismo ruido y el fluorescente esta vez no hace la luz que debería, sino que está como medio muerto...

*5)* Así como está el circuito (con 300 vueltas en el sec), descarto la posibilidad de usar el ZVS como driver de un tubo fluorescente, ya que pareciera que "no hay compatibilidad" entre ambas partes. Algo raro pasa, y no logro darme cuenta cual es el problema.

Cualquier sugerencia o pregunta es bienvenida.

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Voy a contestar lo que se me viene a la mente (no mucho por cierto).
Si el trafo se calienta se me ocurren 2 motivos: el núcleo se satura o lo que se calienta es en realidad el alambre, y le transfiere el calor al núcleo. Caso 1 aumentar el tamaño del núcleo, caso 2 aumentar la sección del alambre.
Si hay ruido, no lo hacen los transistores, quizás el bobinado internamente quedó flojo (se corrige metiéndolo en barniz o algo así) sea del trafo o del inductor.
Aparentemente por lo que comentás, la tensión de salida es relativamente baja. Para esto, o bajás el número de vueltas del primario o aumentás el del secundario.
Por supuesto que son todas cosas que hay que probar y como siempre puedo estar diciendo pavadas 
Una duda, con el tubo de 20, cuanto consumo hay?


----------



## fernandob (Ene 30, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> PS: Para FernandoB -> Recién vengo del centro de preguntar por una fuente para fluorescente a 12V, *y sale 38 mangos!*  Para colmo, es una plaquetita pedorra hecha con una calidad muy baja, fea fea. Hubiese sido más sano que me apunten con un magnum 357.


 
....................................................................................................


----------



## Cacho (Ene 30, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Vamos por partes


Vayamos...


Tavo dijo:


> Y si está mal ¿para qué mandaste ese tema mezclado con este? Estaba mal, y ese tema debió ir a Moderación, y no juntarse con este.


Porque lo que estaba mal era abrir uno nuevo, no el tema en sí. La info era útil para quien preguntara (o _se_ preguntara) si se podía hacer un reemplazo así con chapas I.


Tavo dijo:


> Este driver (ZVS) NO ES para fluorescentes!!! es un "Flyback driver" y de hecho, recién estuve haciendo pruebas y hay problemas cuando conecto el fluorescente.


Eso se lo preguntaste a Jorger hace un par de días y te lo contestó


Tavo dijo:


> 1) Lo probaste con un fluorescente?...





jorger dijo:


> 1) Sip, de 14w.Se iluminaba incluso un poco más que  cuando estaba conectado a 230v





Tavo dijo:


> Si, porque no tienen nada que ver un tema con el otro.
> *Lo de usar el ZVS para un fluorescente es un mero experimento,* *y no está comprobado que funciona correctamente, de hecho, no funciona con fluorescente!! <--- prestar atención.*


Entonces, por partes, si no tiene nada que ver ¿Qué eran todas las referencias en aquel hilo nuevo apuntadas a este?
Con respecto a lo que está en rojo/negrita, discutilo con Jorger, porque parece que él sabe cómo hacerlo funcionar como vos estás intentándolo.


Tavo dijo:


> Creo que no nos estamos entendiendo. Me extraña que no apliques tu simplicidad acá, por eso mismo hice el otro post (que ya no existe mas), *para ordenar todo como corresponde y no mezclar temas.*


Es que no hay mezcla de temas. Son todos sobre lo mismo y ahí radica la simplificación. El otro hilo está incluído en este, precisamente, por simplicidad.


Tavo dijo:


> Esta fusión no tiene nada que ver, *en aquel tema se pretendía hablar específicamente de el ZVS driver y experimentos, y NO de fluorescentes!*


Entonces lo planteaste al revés o bastante mal. Si lo llenás de referencias a otro hilo en el que ya discutiste el esquema, lo posteaste, pusiste el esquemático...
¿Qué pensaría cualquiera?

Por otro lado ya hay un hilo sobre circuitos de alta tensión y ahí se habla del ZVS sin entrar en detalles en el final. No estoy seguro de si está el esquema. Más apropiado habría sido continuar por ahí si querías referirte específicamente al ZVS.


Tavo dijo:


> Lo que más me extraña, es que no es la primera vez que sucede este tipo de inconvenientes, lo mismo (o similar) pasó con el post del Dimmer....... (aunque aquel quedó bastante organizado, este no.)


¿Y no será que no es la primera vez que hacés lo mismo?

Asumís _a priori_ que alguien cometió un error y ese alguien es _alguien más_. No fui yo el que mandó a Moderación aquel tema del dimmer, yo sólo saqué de Moderación los posts "on topic" y los combiné con otro de los 4 o 5 temas exactamente iguales donde se trataba exactamente el mismo circuito.
El tema estaba bien en Moderación, pero había información útil y valiosa que se rescató.

Lo que había en esos no era descarte, no debía irse, entonces... ¿dónde ponerla?

Es poco más o menos el mismo caso que este, sólo que las fechas de los posts no permiten acomodarlo de otra manera.
Sé que necesitás menos de media vuelta de manija arrancar, pero también que no sos irracional. Cuando pares el motor replanteate todo el cuento y seguimos charlando.

Un abrazo


----------



## Tavo (Ene 31, 2011)

Ya está Cacho, no te hagas problemas, queda todo como está y listo.
---------------------------------------------------

Sobre el circuito:
No tengo ni la más p*** idea de como se comporta. Lo que más me extraña, es el ruido en los transistores, y NO en el transformador. Puedo ASEGURAR que el transformador está armado de modo tan sólido, que es imposible que vibre, ya que cada capa de bobinado, está asegurada con cianoacrilato!! (la gotita)

A mi me suena raro, me gustaría que alguien me pudiese decir si es posible que los transistores hagan ruido, o algún otro componente, un capacitor MKP, no se, algo; pero estoy seguro de que el trafo no es.

Este circuito me dejó muy desconforme. Por parte del funcionamiento está bastante correcto. Lo que NO me gusta, es que por ejemplo si queremos hacer arcos, hay que "tocar" los electrodos y luego separarlos de a poco, porque el arco "no salta" de un electrodo al otro. Es raro. Y no me gusta.

Si encuentro otra solución a este circuito, me animo a armar "el grande" (con IRFP240), pero no lo voy a armar para encontrarme con el mismo problema... 

La intensión principal era alimentar un fluorescente de 40W (o dos de 20W en serie).
Pero así como está, NO funciona. 

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 31, 2011)

Tavo de qué dimensión quedó el gap que hiciste? Tal vez necesites alargarlo un poco. Mientras menor el gap, mayor la Bmax, con lo cual podría explicar el gran calentamiento y el incorrecto funcionamiento que comentás.

Si podrías medir la frecuencia de funcionamiento de ese driver, podrías hacer los cálculos correctos, tanto de espiras como del gap.

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Ene 31, 2011)

Quería contribuir con una idea para localizar el ruido, por ahí sirve. Hace unos años atrás mi auto empezó a hacer un chillido agudo. A simple "oreja" venía del motor, pero no te dabas cuenta bien de dónde, en realidad parecía venir de todos lados. El mecánico agarró entonces un tubito de plástico, de esos transparentes y se metió un extremo en el oído y con el otro fue buscando. Era al final el rulemán que estira la correa de distribución. Lo encontró enseguida, tal vez sirva para este caso. Saludos C


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 31, 2011)

Yo haría una prueba muy sencilla: un trafo de una fuente de pc (el de salida claro).
Identificar el punto medio y las salidas de 12 volts.
Conectarlo al circuito en lugar del que estás usando ahora.
Probar.

PD: también agregar en serie con el tubo un condensador (tiene que ser de al menos 400 volts AC) de bajo valor (47 nF o algo así).


----------



## fernandob (Ene 31, 2011)

se que voy a chocar, que voy a caer como un piano de cola en la cabeza, pero este tema lo deje correr y (de nuevo ) muestra lo inevitableor que las cosas son como son , inevitablemente . hay solo un camino para ciertas cosas. yo, creo que muchos habran visto que me gusta bromear y ayudar solo orientando , pero tambien habran visto que no me meto en audio , ni en RF ni en otras cosas muchas.¿ por que ? 
 por que no se . pero..........si se electronica !!! ??? NO .
 para mi saber es SABER, es conocer realmente las cosas, haber estudiado , haber realizado muchos proyectos y haberlos analizado, y comprendido , a un nivel en el cual uno realmente pueda DISEÑAR y predecir el comportamiento . pero aca es muy comun el hooby, el troquelado y la aficcion, y el sacar el circuito de otro lado ya es hacer mi circuito, o *el haber leido que esto funciona asi ya es saber como funciona.* para mi no es asi, aunque haya hecho muchas placas de algo si no lo entiendo no lo se , si no lo comprendo 100% y puedo predecir las cosas *no lo se.* el entusiasmo en esto es muy grande, se ve muchas veces y la presuncion (lo mio es mejor) tambien , una placa sencilla puede ser de mejor funcionamiento que una que la hicieron "linda" . yo trabajo desde hace 20 años con luz de emergencia, hice muchas placas de fluor de 12v , ........pero esa que venden les parecio fea.la iban a hacer "mejor" .
*EN NINGUN MOMENTO VI* ::como funciona un fluorescente ??cual es la corriente de mantenimiento segun el fluor ?? (dato de fabricantes para reactancia de 220v) .tension necesaria par ionizar el tubo (arranque ) cuales son las variables que alargan o acortan su vida util .precalentamiento de filamentos , ¿ para que ?? 
 despreciaron un esquema comercial que esta en el mercado desde hace rato *POR ALGO* y se tiraron a hacer, lo que a mi me parece es simplemetne un circuito generador de alta tension .......y punto. yo , en mi ignorancia acerca de los circuitos oscilantes con realim. desde el trafo ( o sea con L ) me limite a probar (en su momento ) con distintas relaciones y a medir el resultado (consumo vs. emision de luz ) yver la vida util cuando podia. aca la cosa era "ver si prende" .y la emocion de compartir el armado "en tiempo real" . disculpen pero para mi asi no es la cosa.espere a ver si mi impresion estaba errada ,mas de una vez me adelanto demasiado , si quizas alguno de ustedes realmente era un bocho en el tema o si tenian suerte (la eterna socia deseable). 

al final .....solo fue armar y ver si funciona


----------



## jorger (Ene 31, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> ..es el ruido en los transistores, y NO en el transformador. Puedo ASEGURAR que el transformador está armado de modo tan sólido, que es imposible que vibre, ya que cada capa de bobinado, está asegurada con cianoacrilato!! (la gotita)


Por muy sellado y fijos que estén los núcleos y los bobinados, como funcione a baja frecuencia (menos de 12khz) va a sonar.De eso no dudes.
Es imposible que los mosfets hagan tanto ruido, si no se destruirían internamente 



> A mi me suena raro, me gustaría que alguien me pudiese decir si es posible que los transistores hagan ruido, o algún otro componente, un capacitor MKP, no se, algo; pero estoy seguro de que el trafo no es.


A mi me llegó a sonar raro (un chirrido agudo y fuerte), pero solo cuando hacía las pruebas *sin gap* en el núcleo (aparte de ese ruido el rendimiento era pésimo)
Creo que en tu caso necesitas un gap mas grande 



> Este circuito me dejó muy desconforme. Por parte del funcionamiento está bastante correcto. Lo que NO me gusta, es que por ejemplo si queremos hacer arcos, hay que "tocar" los electrodos y luego separarlos de a poco, porque el arco "no salta" de un electrodo al otro. Es raro. Y no me gusta.


Ahí no te puedo dar al razón .
Si quieres hacer arcos, debes saber que el secundario debe tener muchas vueltas (más de 700) para tener un arco medianamente largo.
Con el secundario que tu has hecho (300 vueltas) *no me extraña que tengas que juntar tanto los terminales hasta tocarlos.*Es de lo más normal.

Tu prueba con un flyback de tv, y verás los arcos que haces de 2cm y medio de largo.Si quieres te paso unos videos que subí a youtube.



> Si encuentro otra solución a este circuito, me animo a armar "el grande" (con IRFP240), pero no lo voy a armar para encontrarme con el mismo problema...
> 
> La intensión principal era alimentar un fluorescente de 40W (o dos de 20W en serie).
> Pero así como está, NO funciona.


 
Prueba a poner un condensador de poliéster en serie con el fluorescente como bien te ha dicho BlackTiguer.Eso ayuda mucho.En muchos casos (al menos en otros circuitos) pasas de tener un fluorescente medio encendio a tener uno encendido por completo.Créeme.Me ha pasado.
Con el ZVS no, pero con otros circuitos sí.
PD: Si no se soluciona, consigue otro núcleo y haz un secundario de 500 vueltas, porque 300 vueltas me parecieron desde el principio muy pocas 
PD: Respecto a al discusión que hubo entre tu y Cacho, en parte tengo el sentimiento de culpa.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 31, 2011)

No te hagas problema Jorger, no pasa de un intercambio nomás de posiciones.
Está todo bien entre Tavo y yo, no hay conflicto.

Y no fuiste culpable de nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 31, 2011)

mnicolau dijo:


> Tavo de qué dimensión quedó el gap que hiciste? Tal vez necesites alargarlo un poco. Mientras menor el gap, mayor la Bmax, con lo cual podría explicar el gran calentamiento y el incorrecto funcionamiento que comentás.
> 
> *Si podrías medir la frecuencia de funcionamiento de ese driver, podrías hacer los cálculos correctos, tanto de espiras como del gap.
> *
> Saludos



Mariano! (que sorpresa) Gracias por tu comentario! 

Si, en todo lo que decís tenés razón, yo también había pensado en medir la frecuencia de oscilación del driver, pero lamentablemente no tengo instrumental, ni frecuencímetro, ni osciloscopio... 
Veo que vos tenés bastante experiencia con esto de los núcleos de ferrita y alrededores, y creo entonces que el problema son varias cosas, no uno solo.
Primeramente, debo medir la frecuencia de oscilación del circuito, luego tendría que hacer unos cálculos para saber cuánta distancia de GAP es necesaria, y tercero bobinar un transformador acorde para alimentar correctamente un tubo fluorescente.


mnicolau dijo:


> Tavo de qué dimensión quedó el gap que hiciste? Tal vez necesites alargarlo un poco.


Que pregunta... 
El GAP es bastante chico, tiene 1mm... (o quizá menos).

Por el momento voy a averiguar quien tiene un osciloscopio por acá, e intentaré medir la frecuencia de oscilación, y el tipo de onda (espero que sea cuadrada... _Π_Π_Π_)...

También pensé lo que dijo Fernando, cuando dice que en principio hay que averiguar como trabaja un fluorescente, cuales son sus características de funcionamiento... Eso es verdad, ahora voy a investigar un poco más la cosa y ver como sería la mejor manera de alimentar un fluorescente. (pero me niego aún a usar los filamentos de pre-calentamiento, porque la idea es hacerlo funcionar correctamente sin los filamentos).

@Jorger:
En un principio te dije que me parecía que no era tan fácil "adaptar" este driver para un fluorescente, y de momento me pareció que "me la pintaste" bastante simple, pero por lo visto no es tan así. 
No estoy hechando cargos ni mucho menos eh, solo digo que en un principio sospeché que no era tan fácil "la cosa", y me imagino que te habrás dado cuenta. 

Está muy bueno esto de "hacer arcos voltaicos", pero no sirve para nada más que para hacer experimentos o maldades . Por eso mi principal objetivo es darle un uso útil al circuito, en este caso, alimentar un fluorescente a partir de una batería de 12[V] y "x"[A].

Por lo de las vueltas en el secundario, debo decirte que tenés toda la razón. 
300 vueltas no son nada. En un principio me recomendaste 400 vueltas, y creo que la cosa hubiese sido muy distinta con un poco más de potencia a la salida.

Lo del flyback de TV, lo descarto de un principio, ya que como dije antes, no me interesa mucho "hacer arcos" así porque si, sino darle una utilidad al circuito.



> PD: Respecto a al discusión que hubo entre tu y Cacho, en parte tengo el sentimiento de culpa.


No, no. Quedate tranquilo que la culpa la tengo yo, por no organizar más y bueno, todo llevó a ese problema. Pero ya fue, fue una simple discusión que ya terminó.


*Y gracias a todos por ayudarme, por sus comentarios, porque no hubiese hecho nada sin sus respuestas.* 

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 31, 2011)

No.. de nada Tavo, me parece muy interesante el tema también. 
Estuve jugando un rato con LTSpice y simulé el circuito. Funciona a alrededor de 14[Khz] y haciendo algunos cálculos rápidos necesitarías un gap de aprox 2-3[mm] para tener una Bmax acorde.

Haciendo un cálculo con un gap de 0.5[mm], similar al que hiciste (si no entendí mal), la Bmax se dispara arriba de 4500[G], una locura... explicaría tus problemas.

Tengo que salir, pero más tarde hago algunas pruebas más y trato de profundizar un poco más el cálculo...

Saludos


----------



## jorger (Ene 31, 2011)

mnicolau dijo:


> Haciendo un cálculo con un gap de 0.5[mm], similar al que hiciste (si no entendí mal), la Bmax se dispara arriba de 4500[G], una locura... totalmente saturado y explicaría tus problemas.


Es extraño.Nunca hice un gap de más de 0.6mm y no tuve ningún problema de saturación en los núcleos que usé (bueno en uno si pero porque era muy pequeño).
Si os digo al verdad, he hecho numerosas pruebas con este circuito.

En la prueba más importante que hice (la del rendimiento), conecté en el secundario (que daba 12,8v o algo así) una lámpara dicro de 50w.
Bien, sin el gap aquello era desastroso, la lámpara no enendía bien, un ruido infernal en el transformador y un consumo exagerado (llegaba casi a los 8A).

Según iba separando los núcleos poco a poco, noté un punto en el que la lámpara encendía perfectamente (al máximo), el tranformador no decía nui mu, y con un consumo de alrededor de 4,3A.En ese punto el gap que separaba las 2 piezas del núcleo no llegaba a los 0.7mm..

A mi parecer un gap de 2 o 3mm me parece demasiado.Aunque también depende del núcleo usado (principalmente el tamaño).En mis pruebas usé un núcleo del flyback de un monitor sin indicios de saturación, calentamiento y ruido.

Un saludo.


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 31, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> A mi parecer un gap de 2 o 3mm me parece demasiado.Aunque también depende del núcleo usado (principalmente el tamaño).En mis pruebas usé un núcleo del flyback de un monitor sin indicios de saturación, calentamiento y ruido.



Si, a mi también me parece demasiado, pero siguiendo la fórmula para calcular la longitud del GAP:



Hay que mirar las variables que intervienen. Tavo está usando un núcleo EE35 cuya sección efectiva es sólo 1.1[cm^2], no tenés idea qué sección efectiva tiene el que vos usaste jorger?

Por otro lado, mediste con osciloscopio los picos de corriente? Porque valen aprox (en el caso de una flyback con gap; en esta fuente desconozco la ecuación):

Ipk = 5.5 * Pout/Vin

Para mantener 50[W] a la salida, con una tensión de 12[V] en el primario, se tienen picos de 20[A] en el primario (y de hecho aparecen claramente en la simulación). Midiendo esos picos, podríamos calcular la inductancia primaria Lpri real, para realizar el cálculo. Yo lo que hice fue calcular Lpri, haciendo primero el cálculo de Ipk con un consumo de 40[W] secundarios y luego aplicar la fórmula del gap.

PD: con una sección efectiva algo mayor y sin resguardar tanto la Bmax, se logran gaps de entre 0.5 y 1[mm].

*PD2: *Tomando la sección efectiva de 1.1[cm^2] del núcleo de Tavo y una Bmax "acorde" de 2500[G], se obtiene un gap de ~ 1.5[mm].

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 31, 2011)

Perdón que meta la cuchara, pero hay cosas que no me cierran.
Tal cual lo está usando Tavo, este circuito es un push-pull. Sea ZVS o controlado por integrados, no deja de serlo. Eso sí, tiene una característica propia que es auto-oscilante.
La frecuencia de oscilación va a estar determinada por la inductancia del primario y el condensador que lo sintoniza.
El gap se usa para "almacenar" energía en la topología fly-back, pero en este caso (push-pull), actúa como un transformador en donde se requiere que la transferencia de energía sea máxima y no quede acumulada.
Además, si se varía el gap, al variar la inductancia, va a variar también la frecuencia de trabajo.
Busquen cualquier conversor DC/AC y van a ver montones de circuitos similares a este, aún usando BTJ.
El hecho de que en este caso el MOSFET actúe solamente en modo on/off (si/no) no cambia su topología, es un simple push-pull autoresonante. El mismo que usa los venerables 2N3055 y utiliza transformadores con núcleo de hierro......
Si estoy muy equivocado, insultar en voz baja plis.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 31, 2011)

Mariano dijo:
			
		

> No.. de nada Tavo, me parece muy interesante el tema también.


A mi también me parece interesante, por el hecho de que a veces me voy por ahí en carpa, y no tengo luz. . Por eso me interesa este circuito, porque realmente sería muy útil cuando no dispongo de red eléctrica.



> Estuve jugando un rato con LTSpice y simulé el circuito. Funciona a alrededor de 14[Khz] y haciendo algunos cálculos rápidos necesitarías un gap de aprox 2-3[mm] para tener una Bmax acorde.


Sip, la frecuencia de oscilación por algún lado estaba (creo que lo dijo Jorger), y se estimaba en unos 12KHz, no muy lejos de tus cálculos.


> Haciendo un cálculo con un gap de 0.5[mm], similar al que hiciste (si no entendí mal), la Bmax se dispara arriba de 4500[G], una locura... explicaría tus problemas.


Que interesante eh... Entonces mi GAP quedó muy chico... (y las ampollas en mis dedos muy grandes, de lijar y lijar la ferrita).

Lo interesante de este circuito, sería lograr un rendimiento alto, tal que teniendo un consumo de unos 50W rms, tengamos el fluorescente prendido "al palo" (o sea, bien, normal como si estuviese alimentado de la red).
Esos 50W son estimativos, no hice ningún cálculo. Es solo un número por decir; si el consumo real en 12[V] contínuos fuese 4,16[A], estaríamos en los 50W, y calcularíamos un eficiencia del... 80%. 

Eso estaría estupendo. Un rendimiento alto; porque no olvidemos que este circuito principalmente estaría alimentado por una batería, y es esencial que el consumo sea moderado, para que rinda varias horas.

Que bueno que contamos con tu colaboración Mariano, estoy seguro que llegaremos a  buen puerto si entre todos buscamos el mejor método.  

Saludos.

*PS:* Tengo una duda respecto al núcleo: Será que un EE-35 es chico?  Pensando bien, podríamos asumir (como una terrible exageración) un consumo de 100W (casi imposible), y estos núcleos son de fuentes de PC, y las fuentes más chicas tienen 150W como mínimo. Eso lleva a que este núcleo... ¿Es suficiente? 
Esta tarde estuve dando algunas vueltas preguntando por fuentes de PC quemadas, pero con malos resultados... nadie tiene por aca. 

*EDIT:*
Respecto del último párrafo (el "*PS:*"), ahora pienso que me olvidé de un dato fundamental: la frecuencia de oscilación. Una fuente de PC oscila generalmente entre los 30-35KHz, o sea, más del doble de lo que oscila este circuito.
Por eso pienso de que manera se podría aumentar la frecuencia de oscilación del ZVS, tal que retocando un poco las vueltas en el primario (como decía black) y el capacitor de .68, tuviésemos el doble de frecuencia, unos *30KHz...*


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 31, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Tal cual lo está usando Tavo, este circuito es un push-pull. Sea ZVS o controlado por integrados, no deja de serlo. Eso sí, tiene una característica propia que es auto-oscilante.



Así es... es la gran duda que tengo, cómo calcular correctamente una fuente de este tipo, agregando el gap en el núcleo. Tenés algo de info Black?

PD: el libro de Pressman tiene toda una sección dedicada al tema (16.5 DC/AC Inverter—General Characteristics), así que habrá que estudiar si se quiere hacer como corresponde...

Saludos


----------



## michon (Ene 31, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se cuál hiciste de Pablin , pero es sencillo , si es de transformador convencional , solo tenés que poner uno del doble de voltaje . O sea que si es de 6Vca , ponés de 12Vca , si es de 6 + 6 , ponés 12 + 12 , y si es ferrita bobinada , simplemente duplicás las espiras de la parte del primario. Si te quedan dudad , indicanos cuál usaste y lo vemos específicamente .
> 
> Igual te pongo uno de 20W para 12 o 24 V.
> 
> Suerte!


 Aca en este diagrama dime los calibres del primario y secundario no se ve los calibres


----------



## fernandob (Ene 31, 2011)

en el tubo clasico de 40 w con balasto se genera una alta tension que ioniza el gas, cuando el arrancador se abre.
luego la corriente es limitada por la reactancia (la tension entre filamentos baja) .

no se como funcionan los balastos de 220v .

pero me imagino que si uno hace simplemente un generador de alta tension ocurrira que :
en el primer instante tendre una suficiente AT para ionizar el gas, pero si se mantiene esta AT generare una circulacion de corriente excesiva.
por lo tanto "me parece" que el circuito deberia bajarla luego de que encendio.


tambien lei en algun articulo de teoria que el tema de mantener AT entre bornes no recuerdo que generaba no muy bueno, que acortaba la vida de los tubos.
como asi tambien mantener el o los filamentos calientes (cosa que hacian los fluor atomplux y por eso duraban poco si se los usaba en forma continua) .

en fin, son solo unas cositas a tener en cuenta, por si les interesa..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 1, 2011)

Acá hay una colección de esquemas sobre tubos fluorescentes: http://members.misty.com/don/flvdc.html
Miren el anteúltimo esquema.
Van a ver la similitud con el ZVS, con la diferencia de como hacen la realimentación.
Y da unos cuantos detalles del transformador, uno de ellos me llamó la atención:


> T1 is an E-core ferrite transformer.  Once complete, the cores are installed
> on the bobbin with a 2 mm gap.  Some experimentation with the core gap may
> be needed to optimize performance for a given lamp type and input voltage.
> 
> ...


Esto quizás dé alguna pista.


----------



## michon (Feb 1, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Acá hay una colección de esquemas sobre tubos fluorescentes: http://members.misty.com/don/flvdc.html
> Miren el anteúltimo esquema.
> Van a ver la similitud con el ZVS, con la diferencia de como hacen la realimentación.
> Y da unos cuantos detalles del transformador, uno de ellos me llamó la atención:
> ...


bueno aca les envio un diagrama de 12 dc analicen




 ver diagrama de inversor fluorescente​
Este proyecto de fluorescentes inversor de 40 w es que funciona con temporizador 555 IC y se utiliza para la unidad de tubos fluorescentes, compact de lámparas fluorescentes (CFL) y tubo fluorescente incluso defectuoso.

A partir de una tensión de alimentación de 12 v, temporizador IC genera tensión de onda cuadrada de acerca de 4,8 kHz. El el bobinado principal (16 vueltas de # 22 AWG) generará actuales pulsos de acerca de 4 bis y a cambio induce un alto voltaje en el bobinado secundario (450 vueltas de # 30 AWG) del inversor. Esta tensión es suficiente a la huelga el tubo fluorescente incluso si el filamento no se calienta, por tanto, muy adecuado para tubos con filamentos rotos (desgaste filamentos).

Este proyecto inversor es muy adecuado en el tubos defectuosos fluorescentes de iluminación, por lo tanto, ayuda a reducir al mínimo los problemas de disposición de tubos. El inversor también puede luz dos tubos de 40 w en serie.

Advertencia: la salida del inversor producir muy alta tensión y puede causar electrocución. Evite tocar se

aca estan los datos para la bobina


----------



## Tavo (Feb 1, 2011)

Michon, ese es el clásico circuito con el 555, que genera una onda cuadrada que luego se le aplica a la base del transistor de potencia. Pero hay un inconveniente sobre ese circuito, y es que al momento de aplicar tensión en el primario, la teoría es que tendría que "transladarse" al secundario, pero con elevada tensión; entonces el problema es que con ese método "aparecen" picotazos de tensión en el primario, que prontamente dañar al transistor de potencia, que en este caso (2N3055) solo soporta 100V.

Saludos.

PS: Sigo con la intensión de hacer el circuito con el ZVS.


----------



## michon (Feb 1, 2011)

okey tengo uno de 24 voltios fluorescente 20 watts  lo arme me salio exlente ya que pedia en el foro y no me subian ahora con este diagrama quiero su opinion

*Bueno este  circuito lo arme me salio exlente le mando para ustedes ya que lo consegui yo pedia pedia y no me lo mandaban pero como soy  de Peru aca les mando para toda la comunidad del foro saludos hermanos latinos*

*les comunico para hacer la bobina es asi en orden*
*L1 primario*
*L2 oscilador*
*L3 y L4 secundario*
*haganlo como indica otra cosa tiene un diodo de proteccion funciona a 24 voltios ,cuando terminan de hacer la bobina pasenle una capa de esmalte para endurecer el bobinado ,tambien pongan en serie un fusible de proteccion pero no es necesario pero lo digo x precaucion saludos me avisan a mi correo que tal les fue *
Bueno aca les mando un diagrama quiero su opinion


----------



## jorger (Feb 1, 2011)

mnicolau dijo:


> Si, a mi también me parece demasiado, pero siguiendo la fórmula para calcular la longitud del GAP:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47354


Interesante..
Sólo una pregunta, la longitud del gap sólo se aplica a la pierna central del núcleo verdad?
Si es así, me parece muy normal que el gap deba ser de 2mm (hice la prueba entre otras tantas) 



> Hay que mirar las variables que intervienen. Tavo está usando un núcleo EE35 cuya sección efectiva es sólo 1.1[cm^2], no tenés idea qué sección efectiva tiene el que vos usaste jorger?


La verdad es que no, ni idea 

Dejo una foto adjunta de uno (1) de los transformadores que hice para este circuito.
El gap es de alrededor de 0.7mm (en las 2 piernas del nucleo), y no de 0.5mm como dije en un anterior mensaje.


> Por otro lado, mediste con osciloscopio los picos de corriente?


Yo tampoco tengo osciloscopio..


> ..valen aprox (en el caso de una flyback con gap; en esta fuente desconozco la ecuación):
> 
> Ipk = 5.5 * Pout/Vin
> 
> ...


 
Hombre, aunque esa ecuación no sea de esta fuente, yo diría que se acerca bastante a los resultados más o menos esperados.Qué opinas?



> Sip, la frecuencia de oscilación por algún lado estaba (creo que lo dijo Jorger), y se estimaba en unos 12KHz, no muy lejos de tus cálculos


 
En el tema que creaste aparte hablabas del circuito de pablin, y dijiste que rondaba los 500hz (ni de coña).Esa difra que dije yo (por decir alguna dije 12khz, pero sabía que era elevada) era para el circuito de pablin, no del zvs!

Yo al zvs le calculé inicialmente a ojo una frecuencia de 30khz por lo menos..



> Que interesante eh... Entonces mi GAP quedó muy chico... (y las ampollas en mis dedos muy grandes, de lijar y lijar la ferrita).


 
 Me confundes.
No dijiste que el gap ibas a hacerlo en las 3 piernas del núcleo sin lijar nada?
Si el gap lo hiciste lijando la pierna central, y de sólo 0.5mm explicaría claramente por qué tienes tantos problemas, que además concuerda con todo lo que comenta mnicolau

Un saludo.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 1, 2011)

*BUENAS NOTICIAS!!*  y también -> 

Les paso a contar algunos "avances" sobre el ZVS. Como ya dije, la vez pasada el núcleo calentaba muchísimo, hasta que quemaba!!
Pero ya no. Lamento decir (con vergüenza) que el problema era la fuente de alimentación. Si, lo que acabas de leer.
Para hacer "la" (singular) prueba inicial, llevé el circuito al auto (Fiat Fiorino, el "mono"), y ahí lo probé. En esa prueba quedé sorprendido, porque el circuito trabajaba muy bien, sin ningún tipo de problemas. Obvio que esa primera prueba inicial fue muy corta, no alcancé a probar el circuito en todo su potencial, por "miedo".

Bueno, en ese momento (en el auto), medí un consumo máximo de 8,5[A]. Entonces, al volver a casa, recordé que en algún tiempo había comprado un transformador de 12V 100W, y ahí estaba, nuevo sin uso.  
Entonces busqué un puente rectificador de 25[A], un capacitor de 4700uF y con eso improvisé la fuente para alimentar el circuito.

He aquí el "truco". Con esa fuente el circuito calentaba muchísimo, ahí es donde empecé a ver los problemas ocurridos. Resulta que "no se por qué" se me ocurrió darme una vuelta por el taller de casa, y veo ahí, llena de telas de araña, una batería de auto, que era de un recambio de la Fiorino. En seguida la saqué al patio, le pegué una lavada, y me la llevé a la pieza. 
La mido con el téster y ¡OH casualidad! tenía 12,5[V] !!!
Listo, ahí no más casé el circuito, conecté todo y empecé a jugar un rato.
La cuestión es que hice arcos por más de 30 segundos y en una se esas se me ocurre tocar el núcleo... y resulta que estaba... *APENAS TIBIO!!!  WTF!?*

Ahora es donde empieza mi incógnita: Puede ser que la anterior fuente (con transformador) no entregaba la suficiente potencia y por eso funcionaba erráticamente el circuito? 

Bueno, ahora hago arcos por largo tiempo y el circuito "ni se mosquea". El transformador (de ferrita, el núcleo), como siempre tibio, y lo que si calienta un poco es el disipador, pero calculo que "lo normal", ya que es más bien chico...

Eso es todo, una buena noticia, que me deja un tanto confundido.

Saludos!! 

PS: Ahora mido un consumo constante de 9A y monedas... *Y otra cosa:* Sobre la simulación que hizo Mariano (mnicolau), él dijo haber medido "picos" de 20[A], pues claro, esos picos son reales, pero por ese mismo motivo está puesto el inductor de entrada, que es una especie de "tanque de reserva" de corriente, entonces es éste el que provee los picos de amperes que el circuito necesita.


----------



## michon (Feb 1, 2011)

mande un diagrama a 24 voltios esta en el foro quiero saber si alguien lo armo


----------



## jorger (Feb 1, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> *BUENAS NOTICIAS!!*  y también ->
> 
> Les paso a contar algunos "avances" sobre el ZVS. Como ya dije, la vez pasada el núcleo calentaba muchísimo, hasta que quemaba!!
> Pero ya no. Lamento decir (con vergüenza) que el problema era la fuente de alimentación. Si, lo que acabas de leer.
> ...


 
Es extraño todo eso que te ocurre.
Se calentaba el circuito porque la fuente no daba de sí? 
A todo esto, probaste el fluorescente?
Aumentaste el gap? (leer mi anterior mensaje)
Pusiste un condensador de poliéster en serie con el fluorescente?

Un saludo.


----------



## michon (Feb 1, 2011)

alex__col dijo:


> Desde hace ya un par de meses he estado intentando hacer un circuito para una tubo fluorescente de 40w, he quemado todos los transistores 2N3055 que puedan imaginarse, he hecho todas las variantes posibles tanto en el circuito como en el transformador, y siempre termino quemando los transistores.
> 
> No se si es que yo soy un bruto de tiempo completo o no se que es lo que pasa, les PIDO EL FAVOR y me ayuden con esto, si me pueden explicar con plastilina se los agradecería, paso a paso haber si puedo resolver esto
> 
> ...


Mira amigo la cosa es hacerlo como te indica el diagrama yo lo ice con el TIP3055 fabrica la bobina tal como te indica esta muy facil mil disculpas *POR* poner mi correo ojala se aya borrado


----------



## jorger (Feb 1, 2011)

michon dijo:
			
		

> michon dijo:
> 
> 
> > Mira amigo la cosa es hacerlo como te indica el diagrama yo lo ice con el TIP3055 fabrica la bobina tal como te indica esta muy facil bueno ya borre mi correo disculpa
> ...


----------



## Tavo (Feb 1, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Es extraño todo eso que te ocurre.
> 1) Se calentaba el circuito porque la fuente no daba de sí?
> 2) A todo esto, probaste el fluorescente?
> 3) Aumentaste el gap? (leer mi anterior mensaje)
> ...



1) Mmm, yo creo que si, porque con la fuente anterior (transformador lineal, puente rectificador y condensador) *el consumo no bajaba de 8A* constantemente (eso creo, no medí constantemente el consumo, solo en un principio), no importa el arco que estuviese haciendo...  Pero el transformador (de la fuente de alimentación) estaba normal de t°...

2) Nop, aún no pude probarlo, porque recién vuelvo de hacer un trabajo...
(ahora calculo que voy a probar)

3) No, lamentablemente me es imposible sacar el transformador (de ferrita). En primer lugar porque no tengo desoldador, y en segundo lugar porque sería imposible desarmar el núcleo... eso creo, recordar que está todo pegado con cianoacrilato (pero prolijo, no te imagines un masacote de ciano y ferrita porque así, NO. )

4) No probé con el fluorescente, en un rato pruebo y comento resultados.


Antes de irme de casa (después de escribir el anterior mensaje), volví a hacer una prueba del circuito, y logré hacer un arco de 2 minutos de duración, de medio centímetro, y con un consumo en la fuente de entre 3,5 y 4[A] como máximo... -> 
El arco prácticamente no hacía ruido, era muuuuuy hot y color naranja; los electrodos son dos alambres de cobre de 1mm de calibre, trenzados; y aún así, funde los alambres como si fuese manteca. 

Saludos.

*RESUMIENDO:*
El problema estaba principalmente en la fuente de alimentación, ahora con la batería el circuito anda todo OK. Es así, creer o creer. A mi también me dejó así -> 
Ahora que pienso, debo aclarar que la fuente con transformador estaba improvisada "al paso", con los cables sin soldar, y el condensador en el aire; no tenía una placa para montar los componentes.
Aún no probé el fluorescente. Ya lo hago.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 1, 2011)

michon dijo:


> mande un diagrama a 24 voltios esta en el foro quiero saber si alguien lo armo


 
ese esquema creo que es muy similar al que se comercializa hoy dia y funciona.



jorger dijo:


> michon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## michon (Feb 1, 2011)

Pero quiero su opinion de ustedes


----------



## fredd2 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hola, yo hice el que postie con el tip31, un trafo 6+6 comunardo un par de condensadores y una resistencia y funciona de diez, cuando empieza a oscilar ilumina tanto como conectarlo a balasto y arrancador de 220v, funciona perfecto hasta tubos de 36w, lo probe varias hs encendido en diferentes oportunidades y colocado en la camioneta hace algun tiempo y 0 dramas, Tavo al final de cuentas si probas tantos circuitos te va a terminar saliendo mas caro que comprarte uno armado! ajaajaj, un saludo


----------



## fernandob (Feb 1, 2011)

es simple:
si ese circuito funciona ....pues es el mejor hasta que alguien muestre uno mejor .
mientras , cualquier otro esta en gestacion..........uno no sabe si nacera un lindo bebe o si solo era solo una kakita que no queria salir.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 1, 2011)

fredd2 dijo:


> Tavo al final de cuentas si probas tantos circuitos te va a terminar saliendo mas caro que comprarte uno armado! ajaajaj, un saludo


No importa. Hasta el momento llevo mucho menos de 38 mangos gastados, que es lo que vale uno comercial, con un TIP31 y un inductor mierdita que no vale ni dos pesos. 

Estoy buscando algo más confiable y potente. Algo que no me deje a pata en el mejor momento (bueh, quizá el circuito es inteligente y se rompe justo cuando estoy solo con mi chica en la carpa... )

*Ahora se viene la actualización:* NO FUNCA MÁS EL ZVS. :enfadado:

Fue un descuido muy bolu**. Estaba poniendo los cables en la bornera, ya había puesto el positivo, pero al momento de poner el negativo me quemo con el soldador y del susto toqué un cátodo de los diodos rápidos con el negativo... Pensé que no había pasado nada, desconecté todo, pero al momento de probar cagó un MOSFET. Para colmo no tengo más. 

Ahora solo me queda una escapatoria: Armar el ZVS grande. Ya tengo hecho el circuito impreso, dentro de unos minutos subo una imagen del layuot, para que vean como quedará. 

Es lamentable, por qué no habré comprado más MOSFETs de esos......... Eran originales y estaban a buen precio...  (compré solo 2).

Saludos.

*TΔ√0*


----------



## fernandob (Feb 1, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> No importa. Hasta el momento llevo mucho menos de 38 mangos gastados, que es lo que vale uno comercial, con un TIP31 y un inductor mierdita que no vale ni dos pesos.
> 
> Estoy buscando algo más confiable y potente. Algo que no me deje a pata en el mejor momento (bueh, quizá el circuito es inteligente y se rompe justo cuando estoy solo con mi chica en la carpa... )
> 
> ...


 
lo dejo para mas adelante..........................


----------



## fredd2 (Feb 1, 2011)

Tavo, el que te comento yo es confiable, yo tenia mis dudas por todo lo leido (retornos de tension al transistor que los hacian pelota)  por eso lo probe muchas hs por varios dias, y como te dije 0 dramas de echo lo podes probar en el protoboard para sacarte las dudas, el unico drama (que me encontre contodos los circuitos con trafos comunardos) es que se escucha un poco el zumbido, pero es casi imperceptible.
Che, no pegas una vos tmp loco! hasta ahora uno roto, el otro te quemaste con el soldador, el proximo te electrocutas! un saludo


----------



## Tavo (Feb 1, 2011)

fredd2 dijo:


> Tavo, el que te comento yo es confiable, yo tenia mis dudas por todo lo leido (retornos de tension al transistor que los hacian pelota)  por eso lo probe muchas hs por varios dias, y como te dije 0 dramas de echo lo podes probar en el protoboard para sacarte las dudas, el unico drama (que me encontre contodos los circuitos con trafos comunardos) es que se escucha un poco el zumbido, pero es casi imperceptible.
> Che, no pegas una vos tmp loco! hasta ahora uno roto, el otro te quemaste con el soldador, el proximo te electrocutas! un saludo



Gracias por tu sugerencia, pero te contesto como alguien ya lo hizo por ahí...  ->


jorger dijo:


> Se agradece el circuito, pero todos estamos centrados en el zvs driver..




Prefiero terminar de hacer algo con el ZVS. Lo tengo atravesado ahí, y no me va a ganar.
Mañana por la mañana armo el ZVS "padre". Creo que no voy a tener problemas con este, ya que solo por los transistores que pienso ponerle es bastante robusto. Y esta versión va a cambiar un poco, en vez de ubicar el transformador en la placa, voy a poner una bornera triple para conectar los tres cables que van al primario del trafo, cosa de poder hacer cambios y retoques con comodidad.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Feb 2, 2011)

Mmm, *me parece que esto se está muriendo......* 

Ahora estoy haciendo el ZVS nuevamente, con IRFP240.

*EDIT:*
Acá subo el Layout de la placa que estoy por hacer, ahora toca ir a sacar fotocopias y empezar a hacer la placa.



Espero que esta versión si esté correcta....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 2, 2011)

Y....... si venimos probando cuidadosamente, y vos alegremente quemás las cosas....... jajajajajaja


----------



## Tavo (Feb 3, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Y....... si venimos probando cuidadosamente, y vos alegremente quemás las cosas....... jajajajajaja



Alegremente no, demostré ese optimismo porque sabía que podía armar otro y no estaba al horno.

Este tema se está re muriendo, es lamentable, pensé que podíamos rescatar este circuito.
Yo ya lo tengo terminado. Pronto subo unas fotos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dije alegremente solo para molestarte un poquitito 
El original que armaste, estoy seguro que funciona, pero no con el trafo que le habías hecho.
Yo no lo abandonaría.
Un detalle a tener presente es la necesidad de consumo que vas a tener.
El trafo original está calculado para 200 watts, lo cual para un tubo es excesivo.
Yo creo que deberías reveer eso y usando ese dirver (ZVS) tomar los valores de los trafos documentados para tal uso, como el del enlace que puse unos post atrás.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 3, 2011)

Ajá... Está interesante. Yo creo que tenés mucha razón.

Originalmente, en el primario deberían ir bobinadas unas 5+5 vueltas. Pero tal como decís, eso es para una potencia zarpada (grande), pero yo no necesito esa potencia, sino bastante menos.

Creo que la solución es calcular las vueltas justas en el primario y secundario, y el GAP. Teniendo eso, no hay más problemas.

Saludos!


----------



## jorger (Feb 3, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> El trafo original está calculado para 200 watts, lo cual para un tubo es excesivo.


Entonces por esa regla de tres, el transformador que usé yo que puede dar perfectamente una potencia de más de 300w, se hubiera cargado el fluorescente en un instante.
Es como si yo digo que una lámpara de 12v/25w se estropea por conectarla a un transformador que da una potencia 150w a 12v 
Piensa lo que has dicho.
El zvs driver sólo va a dar la potencia que necesite el fluorescente.

Un saludo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yo lo que digo es: para qué voy a diseñar y construir algo que me dé 300 watts si yo solo requiero 40?
Con excesivo, me refiero a eso, para qué voy a comprar un transformador de 1000 watts si voy a usar 100?
Para excitar un flyback y sacarle todo el jugo, me parece más que bien usar 5 o 6 vueltas en el primario. Ahora para un funcionamiento continuo es necesario eso cuando requiero solo 40 watts?
En el link que puse atrás, utiliza 15+15 en el primario y 600 en el secundario. Eso lo sacaron por ingeniería inversa de uno que estaba funcionando.
Yo partiría de ahí, es solo mi opinión.


----------



## jorger (Feb 3, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Yo lo que digo es: para qué voy a diseñar y construir algo que me dé 300 watts si yo solo requiero 40?


 
Sólo se requieren 40w, pero tienes disponible 300w para cualquier otra cosa que se te venga a la cabeza 
Además un transformador pequeño que sólo esté diseñado para 40-50w va a tener problemas de saturación y calentamiento con este driver.

Por otro lado, si quieres que el zvs esté limitado en cuanto a potencia disponible, baja el valor del condensador de poliéster.Tan simple como eso 
Un saludo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 3, 2011)

Son formas de ver las cosas Jorge. Si yo quiero hacer una lámpara de emergencia o un inversor para un tubo de 40 watts, voy a hacer eso. Este driver no es mágico, si se dimensiona correctamente el transformador, no deja de ser como cualquier otro autoresonante. Su peculiaridad es el modo en que hace la realimentación y el usar MOSFET, pero no deja de funcionar como cualquier otro.
No veo el porqué *tiene* que saturar el núcleo si los bobinados están calculados correctamente.

Por ejemplo, no podría usar un TL494 o similar para controlar un pushpull de 40 watts? O de 200 watts?
Si bien el switch no se va a realizar cuando el transistor tenga 0 volts entre drenaje y fuente, sí se va a realizar, y eso cambia algo?
Como dije antes, son puntos de vista, a mí me gusta diseñar y aplicar lo que corresponde, ni más, ni menos para el uso previsto. Que se puede hacer de otras maneras, no hay duda. Yo respeto tu parecer, solo que con respecto a esto, no lo comparto.


----------



## jorger (Feb 3, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> si se dimensiona correctamente el transformador, no deja de ser como cualquier otro autoresonante. Su peculiaridad es el modo en que hace la realimentación y el usar MOSFET, pero no deja de funcionar como cualquier otro.


 
Funciona como cualquier otro de eso estoy deacuerdo, pero con la diferencia es que es eficiente sí o sí (recuerda, entre un 70 y un 80%, difícil de conseguir con un circuito tan simple).

Por eso insistí, a demás me funcionó *bien* con un fluorescente.
Los demás funcionan, pero tienen problemas de calentamiento de los transistores y consumen más de lo esperado.




> Por ejemplo, no podría usar un TL494 o similar para controlar un pushpull de 40 watts? O de 200 watts?


Usar un TL494 ya es meterse en un circuito mucho más complejo..



> Si bien el switch no se va a realizar cuando el transistor tenga 0 volts entre drenaje y fuente, sí se va a realizar, y eso cambia algo?


No.



> Yo respeto tu parecer, solo que con respecto a esto, no lo comparto


Lo mismo puedo decir..
Si se trata de ahorrar energía y utilizarla por largo tiempo, recomiendo el driver ZVS (con el transformador bien diseñado claro)
Si no se da el caso, hay otro circuito que lo he re-probado con fluorescentes y funciona bastante bien también, pero con los problemas antes mencionados si no se usa una refrigeración aceptable, además de un mayor consumo.



Repito, a mí me funcionó muy bien el zvs driver con un fluorescente.A Tavo no, principalmente porque hizo el transformador con un secundario de vueltas insuficientes.
Ya he pedido componentes por internet para volver a montar el circuito (porque me hace falta para varias cosas).Postearé los resultados con el fluorescente y fotos, por supuesto 

Un saludo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 3, 2011)

> Si se trata de ahorrar energía y utilizarla por largo tiempo, recomiendo  el driver ZVS (con el transformador bien diseñado claro)


Como veo que compartimos varios criterios, creo que este que mencionaste, es el crítico de este driver.
Yo no digo que sea malo, ni ineficiente, solo digo que quizás con un diseño más cuidadoso para *esta* aplicación, podría dar mejores rendimientos. Por eso sugerí empezar por usar el trafo que mencioné antes, no cambiar la configuración, solo intentar hacerla óptima (dentro de lo posible) para esta aplicación en particular.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 3, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Por cierto, el condensador de poliéster de cuánto lo pusiste?
> Eso es importante *porque cuanta menos capacidad, menos potencia de salida disponible* (lo probé, el rendimiento se mantiene).


*Versión 1*


jorger dijo:


> Por otro lado, *si quieres que el zvs esté limitado en cuanto a potencia disponible, baja el valor del condensador de poliéster.*Tan simple como eso


*Versión 2*
Me acabas de complicar la existencia, Jorger. 

La primera cita dice claramente que "cuanto menos capacidad, más potencia de salida disponible", y en base a eso, en el nuevo diseño puse un capacitor de 330nF, de poliéster, 400V.

Y ahora decís lo contrario...  Cómo es el asunto? Podrías aclararlo y corroborarlo con alguna explicación acerca del valor de ese capacitor?

No entiendo. Menos mal que tengo otro de 680nF 400V, porque me temo que lo voy a tener que reemplazar, y mantener el valor que figura en el esquema original.


----------



## jorger (Feb 3, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Me acabas de complicar la existencia, Jorger.
> 
> La primera cita dice claramente que "cuanto menos capacidad, más potencia de salida disponible", y en base a eso, en el nuevo diseño puse un capacitor de 330nF, de poliéster, 400V.
> 
> ...


 
En los dos casos digo exactamente lo mismo 
Si pones un condensador de poliéster de menor capacidad baja la potencia del driver, te la limita, tienes menos potencia disponible.. pero se mantiene el rendimiento, es lo mismo!


----------



## Tavo (Feb 3, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> En los dos casos digo exactamente lo mismo
> Si pones un condensador de poliéster de menor capacidad baja la potencia del driver, te la limita, tienes menos potencia disponible.. pero se mantiene el rendimiento, es lo mismo!



UHHHH....   

Debe ser que estaba medio dormido... Porque tenés razón, cuanto menos capacidad, menos potencia de salida.
Entonces ya me pongo a cambiar el capacitor del nuevo driver.

Saludos.

*EDIT:*

Bueno, por fin conseguí la cámara de vuelta..  Acá traigo unas fotos de ambos drivers "ZVS".

ZVS "chico" (el primero que hice).

Y este es el ZVS "padre". Con IRFP240. Tiene la bornera de salida aparte, para conectar cualquier transformador y hacer pruebas... 

Un detalle del inductor del ZVS "padre".  Está bobinado con "alambre de litz", creo, porque son dos alambres de 1mm (AWG#18) en paralelo. Este inductor "se come" tranquilo unos 15A.


Saludos!


----------



## fredd2 (Feb 3, 2011)

bien prolijito te quedo che, despues subi algunas imagenes con el tubo funcionando y cual es el minimo voltaje que se puede usar (si podes claro esto), un saludo


----------



## fernandob (Feb 4, 2011)

michon dijo:


> okey tengo uno de 24 voltios fluorescente 20 watts lo arme me salio exlente ya que pedia en el foro y no me subian ahora con este diagrama quiero su opinion
> 
> *Bueno este circuito lo arme me salio exlente le mando para ustedes ya que lo consegui yo pedia pedia y no me lo mandaban pero como soy de Peru aca les mando para toda la comunidad del foro saludos hermanos latinos*
> 
> ...


(plano en la respuesta N 152) 

este circuito o algo parecido *el cual despreciaron olimpicamente* y que es el que sta a la venta en todas partes (con pequeñas variaciones) funciona.
pero el tubo se agota pronto , de un extremo se pone negro prontamente .
yo hoy dia compro e instalo, ya no me caliento en buscar "al perfeccion " ..hay en cosas que no vale la pena.
ojo, por ejemplo los que se usan en los colectivos deben durar mucho , pero nose que modificacion tienen, pero son muyyyy parcidos de feos 

pero recuerdo que la L4 es la que realiza un calentamiento de un filamento CONSTANTEMENTE .
me parece que este esquema no es exacto al que se vende y que es :



Tavo dijo:


> PS: Para FernandoB -> Recién vengo del centro de preguntar por una fuente para fluorescente a 12V, *y sale 38 mangos!*  Para colmo, es una plaquetita pedorra hecha con una calidad muy baja, fea fea. Hubiese sido más sano que me apunten con un magnum 357.


 
creo que en esa placa la bobina que calienta a un filamento estaba a masa.
lo que si recuerdo es que dije (aporte por si no lo ven ) :

en esa pequeña bobina debe caer poca V .
y verifique que asi era.
luego pense:
el tubo duraria mucho mas si una vez prendido esa L se desconectase sola.
y lo probe, como no queria complicar mucho el circuito use un C . grande con una R . que manejaban a un T .
asi logre que inicialmente (al dar alimentacion) esa L trabajase pero luego de unso segundos que el C se carga el T. se abre.

me acuerdo que asi modifique algunas y realmente duraban mucho mas.

el esquema comercial de las atomlux u otras es efectivamente muy economico, diria la minima exprsion, pero tambien es real de que tiene ingenieria en el , para lograr esa minima expresion.

luego, si uno lo hace en una placa "con amor" y con un trafo de ferrite toroidal o de E en vez de el tubito recto seguro seria mas atractivo para los que se fijan en "la pinta" .

de ahi en mas se puede seguir.



PD: no convendria separar este tema en 2 :
fluor con 12v 
y 
placa ZVS ???


----------



## Tavo (Feb 4, 2011)

Está muy bueno lo que decís Fernando, sobre el funcionamiento de las placas comerciales.

Hace poco estuve leyendo info sobre tubos fluorescentes y sistemas de alimentación, y leí que existen muchos tipos de sistemas para alimentar fluorescentes, pero principalmente me centré en dos tipos, *los que usan los filamentos, y los que no.*
La razón por la cual se usan los filamentos *en los circuitos convencionales*, es porque en un sistema clásico (con rectancia y arrancador, alimentado a 220V) no llegaría a exitar por si solo los átomos de gases dentro del tubo, ya que la frecuencia es baja, 50Hz, lo mismo con la tensión, son 220V constantes sobre los tubos.
El arrancador tiene dentro un contacto que abre y cierra un platino, y es el que trabaja solo durante el encendido...

Pero también leí que, *si esos valores de frecuencia y tensión se elevan*, se pueden eliminar sin inconvenientes los filamentos, y alimentar el tubo inicialmente sin ningún circuito de arranque, aplicando directamente AT en sus extremos ("electrodos").

Así que, esa es la idea principal. Lograr encontrar la mejor forma de trabajo, óptima, en donde el tubo dé todo su potencial con un consumo apropiado a la potencia del tubo.
Ese es el "misterio". Encontrar la tensión justa de trabajo del tubo para que 1) no se queme y 2) tenga un rendimiento óptimo constantemente.

Por lo de separar los temas... Yo ya lo había propuesto, pero mi propuesta no tuvo éxito y generó malos entendidos y problemas.
Yo pongo mi voto porque SI, que se separen ambos temas. ZVS por un lado y este por el otro.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 4, 2011)

escribi algo y no salio, ha habido algun problema con la web .

el circuito de las luces de emergencia AUTONOMAS es me prece a mi un muy buen punto de partida, el problema es que es parte de un circuito mas complejo.

pero es unaplaca muy comercial y debe estar mas que optimmente desarrollada y debe ser libre por su tremenda explotacion.

si alguien tiene una luz de emergencia autonoma y ganas de descularla.
se podria analizar.
luego de el analisis pasarla de 6v a 12v y de 20 w a 40 w no seria dificil.
ç




ayer ants de irme a dormir (andaba con un proyecto y me acuesto tarde) .
se me aclaro esto.....que por desgracia empezo enredado.

vos tavo pusiste so que viste lo de las tensiones y las frecuencias .
si yo tuviese tiempo y ganas creo que lo que se debe hacer es lo siguiente , que es como actue yo siempre ,en epocas de mas tiempo .

sabes que la cosa es frecuencias y tensiones.
bueno, que problema entonces ??????

un oscilador , puede ser con un 555, un PIC o una pedalera de bicicleta.
con eso manejas un T. el cual maneja un transformador.
lo unico que "copiaria" por eficiencia es el trafo, lo copiaria de lo que circula como eficiente en el mercado.
un trafo de ferrite, eficiente o no , como quieran (nucleo tubito o nucleo de toroide ) con primario y con secundario.

y listo , ya tengo mi placa de pruebas:
desd el oscilador puedo variar la frecuencia .
y desde la Vcc 2 puedo variar la Vsal (ya que vario la Vent. de el trafo ) .

el esquema es facil . , no hay forma de no hacerlo ,luego es cosa sde dias en el taller probando ,haciendo tablas y encontrando los valores mas adecuados, yo usaria un par de fotocelulas para medir intensidad de luz, una primera vez mediria la luz que emite un tubo de 40w con reactancia comun , para tener ese valor como patron.
obvio que mido el consumo de corriente y demas .
auqnue no lo crean muchisimas veces dedique tiempo para hacer cosas asi , y fue asi que aprendi y saque conclusiones y rsultados buenos.
disculpame tavo pero NO armadno a lo adivino esquemas sin conocerlos.

LUEGO de que uno saca los resultados que busca con el "esquema seguro" es que si queres te pones a ver como haces el circuito "mas redcido " , me refiero a queen vez de usar un 555 como oscilador y 2 transistores jfet yun trafo con no se que llegas a esa placa comercial fea que solo usa un T . y un trafo con varias bobinas (que yo no manejo la teoria) .

y sino .......que drama ???? un oscilador mas clasico implica 0,3 U$ mas de componentes.......

saludos


----------



## trmtigre (Abr 24, 2011)

no se en que va a terminar, no quiero construir un balasto pero me rei mucho y aprendi algunas cosas gracias


----------



## fredd2 (May 3, 2011)

Al final funciono el aparatejo o solo fue un proyecto de prueba?
Saludos


----------



## Muymacho (Oct 13, 2012)

alguien ha hecho funcionar esto? enciende una lampara de 20w pero apenita ni siquiera alumbra un bañito


----------



## trmtigre (Oct 13, 2012)

yo lo probe pero me calento mucho y hacia un ruido q jodia no soy tecnico solo me gusta hacer cosas como esa.


----------



## Muymacho (Oct 13, 2012)

el mio se calientan los resistores y mucho, los transistores no se calientan ni un poquito y no hace ruido pence que los resistores no eran los correctos pero ahora estoy pensando que es el transformador. a ti te encendian los fluorescentes?


----------



## trmtigre (Oct 16, 2012)

si prondio como loco pero el sonido era insoportable, ahora tengo la plaqueta de los tubo de emergencia la macana es que funciona 6.5 v y yo tengo 12 v


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2012)

alic tiene una lampara BC de baja tension , o sea 12v .
cuesta conseguirla.
pero es una lampara bajo consumo........a ver si comprenden:

por 30 mangos tienen el circuito de una reactancia fluorescente de la mejor calidad .
30 mangos y trabajo de levantarla.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-435106583-lamparas-bajo-consumo-12v-152024w-iluminan-p100w-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-434383492-lampara-de-bajo-consumo-luz-dia-22wts-12v-ideales-para-solar-_JM_

un poco mas de 30 ........pero vale la pena si les interesa.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 16, 2012)

Muymacho dijo:


> alguien ha hecho funcionar esto? enciende una lampara de 20w pero apenita ni siquiera alumbra un bañito



SI funciona, pero hay que hacer modificaciones: la resistencia, como el TR y un poco de proteccion para el Q y SI te garantiso que va a prender con un buen brillo una lampara fluorecente de 20W dime que tienes para alimentar el circuito???


----------



## trmtigre (Oct 16, 2012)

si esta buena las lampara de mercado pero la idea era aprender, si no hubiera comprado un generador o una lampara de emergencia jejeje igual gracias!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2012)

disculpa .............. que ?? 
la unica diferencia es que asi aprendes pidiendo en el foro .
si crees que No aprendes desarmando algo , levantando el circuito y analizandolo  estas con problemas.

solo que gastas unos pesos , esa es la diferencia.
comprate la lampara, levanta el circuito y colgalo aca asi lo analizan.

todos quieren prenderse de la teta sin poner nada .
acaso te dije que al compres y la uses y te dejes de inchar ?? NO 
te dije de comprarla para asi poder tener un esuqema muy eficiente .

*acaso estas analizando y comprendiendo el circuito   ??? *

no , solo piden circuitos para armar sin comprender , asi que no me vengas.
te lo dije con la mejor intencion .
pero tienen un cocodrilo en el bolsillo , mi Dios !!!!!!!!!!!! y encima siempre todos con el versito de "quiero aprender "


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 17, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> si crees que No aprendes desarmando algo , levantando el circuito y analizandolo  estas con problemas.



SI yo uso ese metodo es el espiritu del FORO asi es como NO manejamos la mayoria, y al circuito lo mezclamos con otros y tenemos mejores resultados...

Relaja no te enojes respira hasta 10 aunque no dijiste nada malo, ni fuera de lugar


----------



## Muymacho (Oct 19, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> SI funciona, pero hay que hacer modificaciones: la resistencia, como el TR y un poco de proteccion para el Q y SI te garantiso que va a prender con un buen brillo una lampara fluorecente de 20W dime que tienes para alimentar el circuito???



Use una bateria de auto, vos iciste algo parecido? pasame los datos para acer xq a mi no me funciona esto, ahora estoy haciendo otro modelo.



este es lo que ice


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 19, 2012)

Hola.

Si puedes desconecta la resistencias de 220 de los colectores, y estos terminales sueltos de las resistencias conéctalos al Vcc o punto medio del transformador y mira que sucede.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 19, 2012)

> Use una bateria de auto, vos iciste algo parecido? pasame los datos para acer xq a mi no me funciona esto, ahora estoy haciendo otro modelo.



te dije que hay que hacer ajustes, que ese circuito no esta 100% aprobado no lo leíste mas arriba, el que yo hice trabaja con una batería de auto y NO se parece al tuyo esta mas perfeccionado deja que te busque el mejor modelo y la próxima vez responde cuando se te pregunte no cuando te estés ahogando


----------



## Muymacho (Oct 19, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> te dije que hay que hacer ajustes, que ese circuito no esta 100% aprobado no lo leíste mas arriba, el que yo hice trabaja con una batería de auto y NO se parece al tuyo esta mas perfeccionado deja que te busque el mejor modelo y la próxima vez responde cuando se te pregunte no cuando te estés ahogando



estaba trabajando asta tarde por eso no podia conectarme.


----------



## Muymacho (Oct 21, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Si puedes desconecta la resistencias de 220 de los colectores, y estos terminales sueltos de las resistencias conéctalos al Vcc o punto medio del transformador y mira que sucede.
> 
> ...



La probe y no pasa nada tambien probe 2 resistencias de 220 en paralelo y la misma cosa.


----------



## Muymacho (Oct 26, 2012)

Hice esto y no me funciono ni un poquito. apenas 3 v en la salida jaja el archivo es para EAGLE


----------



## fernandob (Oct 26, 2012)

me acuerdo cuando hice yo las luces de 12v , fluor de 15w.
un monton .
y hice pruebas, no las tengo en la compu, si en papel .

uno , para poder buscar el punto de mas eficiencia tiene que entender bien el circuito y hacer muchas pruebas.

la relacion de el trafo , (espiras) , la resistencia, no recuerdo, creo que de base .... andaba en 560 ohms .

el tema es que si, podes lograr mas luz, pero a costa de un consumo mayor.
por eso el tema de la eficiencia que implica muchas cosas:
consumo
emision luminica
vida util de el fluor.
y la minima tension de disparo ??  no la tenian esa ??  hay luminarias que las podes hacer que emitan buena luz, pero necesitan 13v para dispararlas  y si tu bateria ya esta medio medio y tenes 11,5v .... no la prendes bien .
modificas el circuito y si, lo haces que ande con baja tension igual.
no recuerdo que marca eran las ultimas que compre , pero estaban buenas, daban buena luz y prendian con 10,5v . 


digame que alguno se va a poner a hacer eso ??
yo lo hice, pero para un circuito y reconozco que muy bien no comprendia el circuito .
bobinar variso trafos, con distinta relacion, un poco mas de sec. y un poco menos.
y en cada una medir, corriente, luz emitida .
variar la R . 
y analizara las pruebas.

creen que el que hizo la ALIC es un payaso que saco el circuito de una revista ?? o de un foro ??? 
o que se puso a tantear a lo tonto ?? 

despues se quejan por que lso temas de el foro se hacen largos, hojas y hojas y (digo paginas o mas bien pantallas) .

UN BUEN PROFESIONAL  es el que se deja de dar vueltas y pavear y hace lo correcto:
averigua en el mercado, en su pais, que hay , va y se compra lo mejor, lo descula, lo analiza.
viene , pregunta.
y pregunta.
hasta que lo entiende .
y luego hace lo que quiere.
si quiere.


----------



## Muymacho (Dic 23, 2013)




----------



## aguila1978 (Sep 9, 2017)

una opinión deberían elaborar varios circuitos diversos de reactor para encender un fluorescente a baterías que dure la batería y no interfiera una radio am al encenderla muy cerca es mi opinión ok espero respuestas ok un saludo desde el Perú


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2017)

La tecnología avanza  . . . por que mejor no lo hacés con leds


----------

